# Duke is sick and I'm worried



## jennretz

I am very worried about Duke. He is 2 years old and started throwing up bile on Saturday morning. I gave him pepcid and slowly added his food back and he seemed fine. Sunday morning he woke me up throwing up bile and sticks. We went to ER Vet. She took xrays and said there was no obvious indication of blockage. We put him on bland diet, but he gagged every time I fed him. Took him to his regular vet on Monday. She prescribed anti-nauseau and flagyl. He seemed to be doing better with 4 small meals a day (scrambled eggs and beef due to his allergies). Yesterday I started working his kibble back in. This morning I decided to go back to 2 meals a day and fed him part kibble and part beef/scrambled eggs. He promptly threw it back up. Another trip to the ER vet. More x-rays and barium this time. Intestines appear clear, but food is sitting in his stomach and not moving. We just did a recheck on the x-rays and food has not moved. We go back in 4 hours to do another x-ray. If it hasn't moved they want to do surgery tomorrow. I am so worried about him. Are there other tests I should be asking about? Surgery scares me, but I'll do it if it means saving him.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am so sorry. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will resolve itself without surgery. 
I would run bloodwork though to make sure there is not something else going on and it is always a good idea to have bloodwork done in case he does need surgery.

Good luck, I am keeping my fingers crossed for Duke.


----------



## jennretz

cgriffin said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will resolve itself without surgery.
> I would run bloodwork though to make sure there is not something else going on and it is always a good idea to have bloodwork done in case he does need surgery.
> 
> Good luck, I am keeping my fingers crossed for Duke.


I forgot to mention we did bloodwork as well and came back normal. No indication of infection.


----------



## cgriffin

Okay, good, that helps.


----------



## Megora

It could be a blockage.... some things (wash cloths) don't show up on xrays.


----------



## jennretz

Megora said:


> It could be a blockage.... some things (wash cloths) don't show up on xrays.


They're looking more that things don't seem blocked up in the intestines - nothing seems to be straining or full. He is also able to go poo. The thought is there could be something in stomaching preventing things from moving through normally. Things are getting through because he went poo this morning. When I was doing small meals his stomach wasn't getting full, but when I went back to full meal it caused him to be sick again. I'm not really sure what it is. My biggest fear is blockage because he eats everything (rocks, fabric, sticks)...I watch him closely, but he could still get to stuff.


----------



## Bentman2

Just watch Duke close and dont let him out unattended for a while. Bentley used to clean out the litterbox when I would not watch him and one day I found him with his big head in there. He got surprised when I saw him and really gave him a couple pops on the nose and butt, with strong no's. He has never been back in there. Duke will learn too, if you make an example of what not to eat. Praying your boy will heal quickly without surgery.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

my goodness i'm so sorry you are going through this! If you trust your vet i would go with your gut instinct. please keep us updated... sending him well wishes too! 

Would an ultrasound show more than an xray?


----------



## cubbysan

We went through something similar with Brady. I went in daily to take x-rays that showed nothing but a few air pockets. It wasn't until my vet decided to schedule him for an ultrasound that something showed up. In surgery they had to go through his stomach and intestines. He had two little pieces of face cloth attached by a string. One piece was in his stomach and one piece in his intestines.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> I am very worried about Duke. He is 2 years old and started throwing up bile on Saturday morning. I gave him pepcid and slowly added his food back and he seemed fine. Sunday morning he woke me up throwing up bile and sticks. We went to ER Vet. She took xrays and said there was no obvious indication of blockage. We put him on bland diet, but he gagged every time I fed him. Took him to his regular vet on Monday. She prescribed anti-nauseau and flagyl. He seemed to be doing better with 4 small meals a day (scrambled eggs and beef due to his allergies). Yesterday I started working his kibble back in. This morning I decided to go back to 2 meals a day and fed him part kibble and part beef/scrambled eggs. He promptly threw it back up. Another trip to the ER vet. More x-rays and barium this time. Intestines appear clear, but food is sitting in his stomach and not moving. We just did a recheck on the x-rays and food has not moved. We go back in 4 hours to do another x-ray. If it hasn't moved they want to do surgery tomorrow. I am so worried about him. Are there other tests I should be asking about? Surgery scares me, but I'll do it if it means saving him.


Oh, no, Jenn! I thought he was all better! I am so sorry!!! I will be following very closely now that I have seen this!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

Bosn'sMom said:


> my goodness i'm so sorry you are going through this! If you trust your vet i would go with your gut instinct. please keep us updated... sending him well wishes too!
> 
> Would an ultrasound show more than an xray?


I think that's my next question before we skip straight to surgery. The VCA hospital in downer's grove has ultrasound and er services. I trust them because they helped duke when he was 6 months old and got really sick with a prostate infection...


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> Oh, no, Jenn! I thought he was all better! I am so sorry!!! I will be following very closely now that I have seen this!
> 
> Hugs,
> NewfieMom


Deb - I thought he was too! Then right after I typed that update to you, he threw up his breakfast...he's been glued to my side all day. It's been rather difficult to get any work done - being worried about him and he keeps putting his chin on my keyboard...my husband tries to act all like he isn't as attached to duke as i am, but he keeps calling and asking for updates....he finally fessed up that he's worried..


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Ultrasound can't hurt before surgery. I'm sure you they could squeeze you in too. We go to a VCA (used to be privately owned and are now part of VCA) and they are wonderful and always have great equipment. 

Duke is very lucky to have you!


----------



## ktkins7

If your gut tells you ultrasound I would go with the ultrasound. Good luck. Hope Duke is on the mend quickly.


----------



## murphy1

Whatever you do.....do it now....be it ultrasound or surgery.....waiting isn't a good idea


----------



## Dancer

How do his gums look? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Gums are good...we've been to vet 2 times today and are going back shortly. If xrays are still inclusive, I will take him to VCA for ultasound


----------



## Capt Jack

Praying Duke gets better real soon. Please keep us posted poor fellow.


----------



## pb2b

That's is so scary! I'm so sorry and hoping for the best for your guy. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I hope things with Duke get resolved today. Poor guy.


----------



## cubbysan

Praying for the best outcome.


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Thinking of you and Duke...Hope all turns out well.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking and praying for you both x


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Please let us know how the xrays turned out. I would take him for an ultrasound. I'm no vet, but could there be a blockage? You said Duke threw up sticks?


----------



## jennretz

The x-rays showed that the food moved past the stomach so more than likely not an obstruction in stomach, but vet said he wouldn't say 100% sure. He also submitted lab work to check for pancreatitis. This wasn't the regular vet Duke sees, but one of the partners. I don't feel like I have any answers yet, but as long as Duke doesn't throw up again should be ok. Duke is a little perkier tonight. We're reintroducing food (beef and scrambled eggs) in small amounts. Fingers crossed it stays down. If he starts throwing up again, I'm to bring him in immediately. The vet's office does have an ultrasound (I didn't think they did). The vet who is the best at it, will be in tomorrow. We have an appointment scheduled for tomorrow just in case. I'm just praying Duke keeps his food down and that this is just a bacterial GI upset. My husband is working from home tomorrow to keep an eye on Duke and I have the dog walker coming in 2 times to get him out on a couple short walks per the vets recommendation.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> The x-rays showed that the food moved past the stomach so more than likely not an obstruction in stomach, but vet said he wouldn't say 100% sure. He also submitted lab work to check for pancreatitis. This wasn't the regular vet Duke sees, but one of the partners. I don't feel like I have any answers yet, but as long as Duke doesn't throw up again should be ok. Duke is a little perkier tonight. We're reintroducing food (beef and scrambled eggs) in small amounts. Fingers crossed it stays down. If he starts throwing up again, I'm to bring him in immediately. The vet's office does have an ultrasound (I didn't think they did). The vet who is the best at it, will be in tomorrow. We have an appointment scheduled for tomorrow just in case. I'm just praying Duke keeps his food down and that this is just a bacterial GI upset. My husband is working from home tomorrow to keep an eye on Duke and I have the dog walker coming in 2 times to get him out on a couple short walks per the vets recommendation.


Thanks much for the update on Duke-I'll be praying for him. Is this vet open in evening, too?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Thanks much for the update on Duke-I'll be praying for him. Is this vet open in evening, too?



They have ER vet in same office.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Duke and hope you find out what's up with him soon, it's such a worry when they're not well. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Denlie

Thinking of you and Duke!!!


----------



## tikiandme

I hope Duke keeps his food down and feels better soon. I am keeping him in my thoughts. I hope he doesn't need any surgery. You must be so worried...


----------



## Lennap

Oh gosh just read this whole thread, will be adding my prayers to everyone else's that Duke continues perking up and that the worst is behind you!


----------



## jennretz

Fingers crossed that Duke continues to keep his food down. He's lying next to me so I can keep an eye on him tonight. He's never been sick like this before. Just saw that he has a hot spot to top it all off. He's having a rough week.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Fingers crossed that Duke continues to keep his food down. He's lying next to me so I can keep an eye on him tonight. He's never been sick like this before. Just saw that he has a hot spot to top it all off. He's having a rough week.


Thanks for continuing to post while you are still awake, *Jenn*. I kept returning to the computer to check this thread. I am going to try to go to bed now, but if I get up in the middle of the night, I'll be back to check in. I hope you and Duke fall asleep and get some uninterrupted rest tonight!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom

PS-I think it's great your husband will be home with Duke tomorrow, too!


----------



## murphy1

Hope he is much better in the morning!


----------



## SandyK

Hoping Duke feels better soon!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Jenn

Praying Duke is much better this morning.
If he isn't I think the ultrasound might be the best thing to do.


----------



## jennretz

Fingers crossed he's kept his food down so far. He has taken a cerenia to control nausea and a pepcid for acidity. There was some dry heaving during the night. Will talk to vets office when they open.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Fingers crossed he's kept his food down so far. He has taken a cerenia to control nausea and a pepcid for acidity. There was some dry heaving during the night. Will talk to vets office when they open.


Jenn

Glad you are going to talk to the vet-be sure to tell them about the dry heaving, too.
When Smooch had the cerenia shot I remember them telling me if she vomited that isn't a good sign. Wonder if they consider dry heaving vomiting?


----------



## jennretz

Am going to try to get Duke into VCA today. There's an internist there that I like.


----------



## NewfieMom

I'm so sorry that Duke is still suffering. The dry heaving is still not normal. Of course you cannot rest easy while he is doing that. I am glad he will be seeing someone you like today. I will also be praying for him, of course. Thank you for the updates, *Jenn*. You have more to bear than anyone should. I hate to see you and your babies suffer more.

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry he feels so badly. The dry heaving reminds me of what Danny would do when he had eaten a sock. He couldn't really keep food down, and he would generally refuse his breakfast, but then he'd eat his dinner. He also would dry heave during the middle of the night. The day I had decided that he absolutely had to go to the vet, he vomited up a sock. I hadn't been terribly worried up until that point because he was eating and pooping. Boy was I glad to see that sock come up!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Sending you and Duke a hug...


----------



## GoldenMum

Just seeing this thread now, all I can offer is thoughts and prayers that Duke is back to himself soon. I hope you get some answers today, it's so hard when our babies are sick!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm thinking about you and Duke today and also sending prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

I hope you get him into VCA. Please keep us posted.
Who is the internist you like there?
Ken and I go to VCA Arborteum View Animal Hsptl., in Downers Grove.
We've been going mostly to Dr. Lassiter-don't know if he's an internist.
Downers Grove Veterinarians | Contact VCA Arboretum View Animal Hospital Today!


----------



## abradshaw71

Hoping Duke is doing better today. Josie and I are worried for him.


----------



## jennretz

At Morton Arboretum VCA with Duke. We're coming in through the ER service and as luck would have it, Duke's original vet from St Charles Vetrinary Clinic is taking care of him. He works here now and knows Duke's history 

The fact that Duke is able to poo, still eating and drinking is all good. Doing ultrasound right now. He agreed that exploratory surgery would not be next step as other vet suggested. He said depending on ultrasound results a scope might be in order. This could just be a case of GERD (acid reflux) brought on by eating something he shouldn't have.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> At Morton Arboretum VCA with Duke. We're coming in through the ER service and as luck would have it, Duke's original vet from St Charles Vetrinary Clinic is taking care of him. He works here now and knows Duke's history
> 
> The fact that Duke is able to poo, still eating and drinking is all good. Doing ultrasound right now. He agreed that exploratory surgery would not be next step as other vet suggested. He said depending on ultrasound results a scope might be in order. This could just be a case of GERD (acid reflux) brought on by eating something he shouldn't have.


Jenn: So glad you are there. Please keep us posted. Could Duke have eaten mushrooms or acorns?
Do you mean you're at the Arboretum View VCA in Downers Grove? Who was his vet at St. Charles?


----------



## Bentman2

jennretz said:


> At Morton Arboretum VCA with Duke. We're coming in through the ER service and as luck would have it, Duke's original vet from St Charles Vetrinary Clinic is taking care of him. He works here now and knows Duke's history
> 
> The fact that Duke is able to poo, still eating and drinking is all good. Doing ultrasound right now. He agreed that exploratory surgery would not be next step as other vet suggested. He said depending on ultrasound results a scope might be in order. This could just be a case of GERD (acid reflux) brought on by eating something he shouldn't have.


We are certainly encouraged that Duke is doing the right things that are indicative of good health. We have been praying that something, other than surgery, would take place for your boy. While the jury is still out, rendering a verdict, so is He that controls all things. I am sure that you will soon see that Duke will be fine and that this was one of the many things in life that test our faith. :wavey:


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: So glad you are there. Please keep us posted. Could Duke have eaten mushrooms or acorns?
> 
> Do you mean you're at the Arboretum View VCA in Downers Grove? Who was his vet at St. Charles?



Yes, Karen we're at Arboretum View with Dr Stewart. If a scope becomes necessary will see dr galveo


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



Bentman2 said:


> We are certainly encouraged that Duke is doing the right things that are indicative of good health. We have been praying that something, other than surgery, would take place for your boy. While the jury is still out, rendering a verdict, so is He that controls all things. I am sure that you will soon see that Duke will be fine and that this was one of the many things in life that test our faith. :wavey:


Jenn: I'm with Bentman. God will work it out.
Please keep us posted!


----------



## jennretz

He has gastic reflux going on from something he ate. Everything is all clear. Whatever he ate has just completely upset his GI track


----------



## Dancer

jennretz said:


> He has gastic reflux going on from something he ate. Everything is all clear. Whatever he ate has just completely upset his GI track



Oh thank goodness!! Maybe he just needs some canned pumpkin to straighten him out? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b

jennretz said:


> He has gastic reflux going on from something he ate. Everything is all clear. Whatever he ate has just completely upset his GI track



He sounds like my husband!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

im so sorry hes sick but im SO happy he wont need surgery!!!!


----------



## NewfieMom

I didn't even think of the scoping as surgery! My Lab, Biscuit, was scoped *everywhere *in his GI tract. And he was found to have irritation everywhere: upper and lower intestines and stomach if I remember correctly! He went from E-Diet to a special duck and potatoes only diet. He wasn't even able to tolerate the heartworm preventative that was chewable because it had additives. He was 110 pounds of muscle. Fearless. Strong as an ox. Loved gunfire, fireworks, and thunderstorms. But no one had a more tender digestive tract!

But that's not Duke. Thank the Lord!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm sorry Duke has gastric reflux. I'm glad he didn't have any foreign objects hiding out though!


----------



## jennretz

Thanks everyone for all your support. As Dr Stewart said "Duke has a very sensitive stomach"....he's had issues since he was a pup and Dr Stewart was actually his vet until he was 1 years old. We both suspect that Duke has something autoimmune going on and has since he was a pup. Dr Stewart's theory is that he may have been weened to soon and never developed his immune system as it should have. He certainly has had weird things in his 2 years (prostate infection, prepuce infections, allergies, consist issues with soft/runny poos....you name it). He's my special boy and I wouldn't trade him for anything. He's very well loved in this family.


----------



## NewfieMom

I am glad that that there was nothing "serious", *Jenn*. I am still so sorry that he has been suffering with the symptoms like the dry heaves. Being nauseated is terrible. I am very, very sorry that Duke has been suffering so much.

I mentioned Biscuit's problems, but as far as I know (Biscuit never discussed it with me), Biscuit didn't get nauseous. He just got diarrhea if he ate anything off his (very limited) diet. Your Duke sounds as if he is suffering with his nausea and vomiting and I am glad you will be able to *fix* things now!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## Tennyson

It's good to read Duke's updates. Sounds like he's going to be okay.
Did the vet look at his hot spot? Any correlation between the hot spot and his stomach flare up?


----------



## jennretz

pb2b said:


> He sounds like my husband!


This made me LOL....


----------



## jennretz

Tennyson said:


> It's good to read Duke's updates. Sounds like he's going to be okay.
> Did the vet look at his hot spot? Any correlation between the hot spot and his stomach flare up?


 I think the hot spot is more related to his allergies (he was scratching non stop when I was giving him rice on Monday). Hot spot started on Monday. Vet looked at it Monday, but I won't let them use steroids to treat Duke. He does not react well to them (oral or topical).


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> He has gastic reflux going on from something he ate. Everything is all clear. Whatever he ate has just completely upset his GI track


Jenn:

How did they determine the gastric reflux? Did they do a scope? Is that like an endoscopy? 
Can Duke go home with you? What can settle his stomach?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Aw, sweetie, what a nightmare...so glad it seems to be over with good news. Whew.

As for you, Mr. Duke...it's time to kiss your mama and thank her for being so wonderful to you and please don't scare her anymore!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Checking in to see how Duke is doing. Is he at home with you?


----------



## jennretz

Charlie is just keeping Duke company....


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad he's home. Hopefully he feels better soon.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> How did they determine the gastric reflux? Did they do a scope? Is that like an endoscopy?
> Can Duke go home with you? What can settle his stomach?


Diagnosis was based more on a process of elimination. Have not done a scope yet. That would come if he continues to throw up. It's a suspected case of GERD; using the prilosec will let us know if symptoms improve.


----------



## Bentman2

jennretz said:


> Charlie is just keeping Duke company....
> View attachment 442242


I just love this picture of your dark goldens. We are all so tickled that Duke's problem was no worse than this. So many of yesterday and today's prayers were answered. Thank you so much for letting us share in the good news. :wavey:


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in to see how Duke is doing. Is he at home with you?



Yes, Duke is home with me...


----------



## jennretz

Bentman2 said:


> I just love this picture of your dark goldens. We are all so tickled that Duke's problem was no worse than this. So many of yesterday and today's prayers were answered. Thank you so much for letting us share in the good news. :wavey:



I think everybody's well wishes helped!


----------



## Melfice

Glad to hear Duke is home again! Btw which one is Duke...the darker or lighter golden?


----------



## jennretz

Melfice said:


> Glad to here Duke is home again! Btw which one is Duke...the darker or lighter golden?


Duke is the lighter one in front. They look so much alike aside from the coloring. Charlie is way darker than Duke, but hard to tell at night on that sofa. They both blend in.

Fingers crossed for a good night with Duke. He just needs to catch a break here.


----------



## cubbysan

So happy to here the diagnosis! Give Duke a hug for me!


----------



## dborgers

Just saw this thread and read through it. Happy to read Duke is OK now. 

I was told dogs take longer to recover from GI upsets than we do.


----------



## jennretz

Duke had a restful night. He's keeping his breakfast down and was playing with Charlie this morning. He keeps grabbing shoes and running around the house with them to get my attention. I'd say he's starting to feel better....fingers crossed!


----------



## swishywagga

Grabbing shoes, that's great news, so pleased he's feeling better!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke had a restful night. He's keeping his breakfast down and was playing with Charlie this morning. He keeps grabbing shoes and running around the house with them to get my attention. I'd say he's starting to feel better....fingers crossed!


Jenn

This sounds so good!! Hope for a beautiful day!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke and charlie*



jennretz said:


> Diagnosis was based more on a process of elimination. Have not done a scope yet. That would come if he continues to throw up. It's a suspected case of GERD; using the prilosec will let us know if symptoms improve.


Saw the pics of Duke and Charlie watching the big screen-they look comfy!


----------



## ktkins7

Glad to hear it doesn't seem to be anything more serious and that he's getting back to his normal self. It sucks when our fur babies our sick and we aren't sure what's going on with them. And unfortunately other than behavior changes they can't really tell us what's wrong.

Glad he's doing better though. Here's to hoping he continues feeling better and holds down his food!


----------



## murphy1

Great news!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I have been following Duke's recent episode and am so happy to hear that he is feeling better today!


----------



## NewfieMom

The boys are so beautiful and they do look so wonderful side by side on the couch! You are lucky to have them...and they are lucky to have you as a doting, caring mom! I am glad Duke seems better. I have my fingers crossed-as do you. Once before I thought we were out of the woods! Duke has a sensitive GI system, as you have said, and I lived with that in one of my dogs. I am thankful Duke has no serious ailment, but I also know he can become ill more easily than dogs with iron stomachs!!!

Continued prayers for you and Duke will be outgoing.

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## jennretz

Duke has managed to keep food down all day! He's scratching like crazy; don't know if it's from being shaved or allergies to eggs and/or beef....he was off the clariton for most of this week. Started him back on it today (actually maybe last night - this week has been a blur). His hot spot is healing nicely. He's wearing one of my old t-shirts to keep him from scratching himself all up. He looks pretty cute. Between him and Charlie, the shirt has taken quite a beating today!  It's missing part of one of the sleeves now.


----------



## jennretz

Sunday update: Duke has kept food down all day. He's rested a bit more than usual, but ran around the yard with Charlie for quite awhile. He was a little slower on our walks, but I think (fingers crossed) he's on the mend. We still did 4 small meals today. Tomorrow we transition to 3 to see how it goes. I transitioned him pretty quickly back to kibble because of his allergies. He's been scratching and licking a fair amount. I finally put Charlie's thundershirt on him. He's scratching his belly all up where they shaved.


----------



## ZeppGold

Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Sunday update: Duke has kept food down all day. He's rested a bit more than usual, but ran around the yard with Charlie for quite awhile. He was a little slower on our walks, *but I think (fingers crossed) he's on the mend.* We still did 4 small meals today. Tomorrow we transition to 3 to see how it goes. I transitioned him pretty quickly back to kibble because of his allergies. He's been scratching and licking a fair amount. I finally put Charlie's thundershirt on him. He's scratching his belly all up where they shaved.



Indeed, *Jenn*, fingers crossed!!! :wavey:

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Glad to see he is improving! Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers that you are on the uphill swing.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Sunday update: Duke has kept food down all day. He's rested a bit more than usual, but ran around the yard with Charlie for quite awhile. He was a little slower on our walks, but I think (fingers crossed) he's on the mend. We still did 4 small meals today. Tomorrow we transition to 3 to see how it goes. I transitioned him pretty quickly back to kibble because of his allergies. He's been scratching and licking a fair amount. I finally put Charlie's thundershirt on him. He's scratching his belly all up where they shaved.


Glad Duke kept his food down. Is he staying home today?
What did they shave his belly for? Could the hair be growing back and that's why it's itchy?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Glad Duke kept his food down. Is he staying home today?
> 
> What did they shave his belly for? Could the hair be growing back and that's why it's itchy?



Duke is going back to daycare today. I'm going to have them kennel him for part of the day. They had to shave him for ultrasound and it's really bothering him. He keeps scratching jt.


----------



## MercyMom

I just finished reading this thread and I so happy to see that Duke is recovering quite nicely. What an ordeal huh? May he continue to feel even better yet.:crossfing


----------



## jennretz

I think he was happy to go back to daycare. I asked them to kennel him for 2 hours this morning and 2 hours this afternoon. I was a bad mom last night and let him have some DQ ice-cream; probably not the smartest decision given his recent stomach upset. But he seems to be doing ok, so hopefully I didn't mess him up. He sure did appreciate it though.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> I think he was happy to go back to daycare. I asked them to kennel him for 2 hours this morning and 2 hours this afternoon. I was a bad mom last night and let him have some DQ ice-cream; probably not the smartest decision given his recent stomach upset. But he seems to be doing ok, so hopefully I didn't mess him up. He sure did appreciate it though.


Have a good time at daycare, Duke.


----------



## Sammy's Mum

My Cool Hand Lucas is like this. Once he gets a tummy upset, it takes forever to get it settled again. I am super vigilant with what goes in his mouth..I run screaming across the yard (and we have almost an acre!) in my pjamas if I see him pick something up. I've just read through the whole thread.. so glad your boy is mending. So exhausting eh? .. My wishes for continued improvement.


----------



## abradshaw71

Duke still doing okay?


----------



## NewfieMom

Just checking in, *Jenn*. Hope all has continued to go smoothly since your last report on Duke! 

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## jennretz

Allison/Deb,
Duke continues to hold his food. Appetite is still good and no throwing up. He does still have very runny poos. I am slowly working the pumpkin + metamucil back into his diet to see if that helps. He has scratched his belly all over the place where they shaved him. I've been putting goldbond on it at night and then covering with either a t-shirt or Charlie's thundershirt. The goldbond does seem to settle the "itchy" feeling for him for a bit. He's only been back on the Clariton for a couple of days so am hopeful that will start to kick in soon. He's been super cuddly and loveable. I don't know how we lucked out so much with him - and now Charlie. Both of them are the most loving dogs.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke and Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Allison/Deb,
> Duke continues to hold his food. Appetite is still good and no throwing up. He does still have very runny poos. I am slowly working the pumpkin + metamucil back into his diet to see if that helps. He has scratched his belly all over the place where they shaved him. I've been putting goldbond on it at night and then covering with either a t-shirt or Charlie's thundershirt. The goldbond does seem to settle the "itchy" feeling for him for a bit. He's only been back on the Clariton for a couple of days so am hopeful that will start to kick in soon. He's been super cuddly and loveable. I don't know how we lucked out so much with him - and now Charlie. Both of them are the most loving dogs.


and Duke and Charlie have the best mom!! Do they know what is making him itchy? Why did he have belly shaved? I think I missed something! Just saw they had to shave him for ultrasound!! I remember my Bichon Frise got very itchy after being groomed, they had used a shaver. After that experience, she was always scissor cut.


----------



## Bentman2

jennretz said:


> Duke is going back to daycare today. I'm going to have them kennel him for part of the day. They had to shave him for ultrasound and it's really bothering him. He keeps scratching jt.


You might put some stray Tinactin on it to keep it from itching. It works really well for hot spots too. :wavey:


----------



## Melfice

jennretz said:


> Allison/Deb,
> Duke continues to hold his food. Appetite is still good and no throwing up. He does still have very runny poos. I am slowly working the pumpkin + metamucil back into his diet to see if that helps. He has scratched his belly all over the place where they shaved him. I've been putting goldbond on it at night and then covering with either a t-shirt or Charlie's thundershirt. The goldbond does seem to settle the "itchy" feeling for him for a bit. He's only been back on the Clariton for a couple of days so am hopeful that will start to kick in soon. He's been super cuddly and loveable. I don't know how we lucked out so much with him - and now Charlie. Both of them are the most loving dogs.


Duke is very lucky to you a good owner like you  

Make sure he gives you extra love because of all this!


----------



## jennretz

Melfice said:


> Duke is very lucky to you a good owner like you
> 
> Make sure he gives you extra love because of all this!



He's being especially loving here he is with my step-daughter...








Biggest lap dog ever!


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> He's being especially loving here he is with my step-daughter...
> 
> Biggest lap dog ever!


That is an _adorable_ photograph!!! I've said it before, but in that little shirt, he looks like a toddler boy in his jammies getting ready to be put to bed. And in your step-daughter's arms he looks even more like a human baby cuddling before bedtime!!!

NewfieMom, ready to give him a warm bottle and sing him a lullaby


----------



## jennretz

He's not a huge fan of the shirt LOL. Tonight he was going after one of the sleeves, but it is helping with his licking and scratching...

I think he looks adorable


----------



## Karen519

*Love it*



NewfieMom said:


> That is an _adorable_ photograph!!! I've said it before, but in that little shirt, he looks like a toddler boy in his jammies getting ready to be put to bed. And in your step-daughter's arms he looks even more like a human baby cuddling before bedtime!!!
> 
> NewfieMom, ready to give him a warm bottle and sing him a lullaby


What a beautiful pic of your step-daughter and Duke! I can't resist when I see a dog in a tee shirt. He looks so adorable!!


----------



## jennretz

Duke is very sick. Daycare brought him to vet. Throwing everything up again.


----------



## Bentman2

What in the world now? Poor fellow. Do you think it could be the same problem? :wavey:


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> Duke is very sick. Daycare brought him to vet. Throwing everything up again.


Sorry to hear this... Keep us posted.


----------



## kellyguy

Hoping it's just an upset stomach and that he quickly recovers. Keep us updated.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh no! I'm sorry to read this. Poor guy.


----------



## JanetBionda

Duke is such a cutie. I hope he's feeling better soon. Poor baby. Your fur babies are lucky to have you. You take such good care of them.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

im sorry!!! i hope he feels better!!! Keep us posted if it is the same thing again.


----------



## tikiandme

I hope Duke gets better very soon. Hoping for a good update.....


----------



## jennretz

We're home. The vet thinks this is a separate incident but has the same root cause. She's convinced he's eating something in the backyard that is making him very sick. I think I'm going to find a landscaper to come in and clean up my backyard. There are two large pieces of tree trunk that are too heavy to move from a tree we took down in June. Duke keeps eating the bark and vet said if there is mold on it, that could be making him so sick. He was fine this morning when I dropped him off at daycare but started throwing up at 11:00 and couldn't stop. The vet gave him anti-nausea and fluids because he was dehydrated. They also took x-rays (AGAIN) and there is something that looks like a pill in his poo. She said it could also be a twig, but it's working it's way through. I was a mess driving to the vets office from work, because daycare is usually pretty pragmatic. I could tell they were very worried so I panicked.....this boy is going to be the death of me...


----------



## murphy1

This is an awful thought, but could someone be throwing something over the fence that is making him sick?
It happened to my friends dog 35 years ago. There are all kinds of sicko's out there!


----------



## jennretz

murphy1 said:


> This is an awful thought, but could someone be throwing something over the fence that is making him sick?
> It happened to my friends dog 35 years ago. There are all kinds of sicko's out there!



I'm worried about my one neighbor. He's a hoarder and his house is vacant. He lives in nearby town. Several of us have complained. Several years ago (before I had Duke and Charlie) he threatened to hurt/kill my other neighbor's dog. He's been getting lot of pressure to clean up his property. I would think Charlie would be sick too though if that were happening.

ETA: he just recently moved out but has to come back to clean it up,


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry Duke has been sick, hope the Vet is able to determine what is causing it and he'll be feeling better very soon.


----------



## kellyguy

I guess if he's throwing it up it's at least better than if it gets into his system, but I'd have to wonder what could be there that wasn't before?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Do you have any type of mulch in planting beds in your yard?


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you have any type of mulch in planting beds in your yard?



He can't get to the mulch, I have it fenced off


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's good, was thinking maybe he had eaten some of that.

Are you using any type of fertilizer or pesticides on your yard?

I'd really hate to think your neighbor is throwing anything in your yard, you never know, but since Charlie hasn't been sick, I would think he would be too if the neighbor had.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's good, was thinking maybe he had eaten some of that.
> 
> Are you using any type of fertilizer or pesticides on your yard?
> 
> I'd really hate to think your neighbor is throwing anything in your yard, you never know, but since Charlie hasn't been sick, I would think he would be too if the neighbor had.


I've been using TruGreen organic services. It's supposed to be pet friendly. I did have terminix out last week and they did the foundation for pests control, but this started the first time before I had them come out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Do you have a compost pile or bin?

I'm grabbing at straws here basically. When you have the time, walk around your yard and look at everything in it, he may have found something to get into.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you have a compost pile or bin?
> 
> I'm grabbing at straws here basically. When you have the time, walk around your yard and look at everything in it, he may have found something to get into.



Thanks Sandy. I'm going to work on the yard over the weekend. Fingers crossed this is just a bump in the road....


----------



## pb2b

Oh no!!! Duke. I hope you can find the problem.


----------



## jennretz

Duke is curled up next to me. He just doesn't feel well and I am trying to not get too worked up with worry. I fed him 1/4 cup of kibble a couple of hours ago and he kept it down, but there was a point where I thought he gagged. I hate seeing him like this. He'll be sleeping with me tonight. Fingers crossed we can figure out why he keeps getting sick.


----------



## MercyMom

Oh no! I'm so sorry! That's terrible! Praying for a full complete recovery. Hang in there dear!


----------



## MercyMom

murphy1 said:


> This is an awful thought, but could someone be throwing something over the fence that is making him sick?
> It happened to my friends dog 35 years ago. There are all kinds of sicko's out there!


That better not be happening!


----------



## jennretz

MercyMom said:


> That better not be happening!


I really hope that it's not. I'm pretty good about walking the yard. Any suggestions from others on how to determine if it's happening?


----------



## NewfieMom

Jenn,

I just caught up with the latest today and am following along. I know you will take good care of Duke, no matter what the cause of the trouble, but I hope you get to the bottom of this soon!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## murphy1

I hope he's better soon!


----------



## Dancer

Haven't had time to catch up on the entire post, but anything in the lily family of plants is toxic- and there are a lot of things you might not think of as being 'lilies'...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

So sorry to see Duke is still having problems. I hope you are able to figure it out real soon. Is he getting anything different at daycare? Can you cover the leftover tree trunk with plastic?


----------



## jennretz

Duke is staying home today with DH. Energy isnt where it usually is. He has kept the little bit of food I've given him down. 4 smalls meals today and gradually increasing amount of food while decreasing # of meals. I'm just so worried because I don't know what's making him sick.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry to read sweet Duke has not feeling well again, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## kellyguy

"I'm just so worried because I don't know what's making him sick." 

I think that the "not knowing" is exceedingly frustrating. Anyone that has ever had a sick pet or a sick child develops a gut wrenching anxiety wondering what caused them to be sick and what we can do about it.
One of the things I learned as a Paramedic was it wasn't my job to diagnose, it was my job to assess the physiologic status of the patient, the environment and the previous history and report those findings to the real doctors. It's playing detective, complicated in your case by not being able to follow the little guy 24/7 to see what he's exposed to. 
My Buddy used to throw up bile once in a while from the time he was a pup. In his case it was always following eating grass. To this day I'm not sure if the grass eating was instinctually his way of dealing with stomach upset or caused the stomach upset.
Hope your boy is feeling better soon and you get to the bottom of the issue.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so sorry Duke doesn't feel well. Sometimes you just wish they could talk and tell you exactly what is wrong.

A few years after I adopted my third golden, Annie, she started having vomiting issues. She mainly vomited bile with specks of blood, was lethargic and a lot of days she refused to eat or drink water. She also had acid reflux issues and would run around the house trying to eat pieces of fuzz off the carpet and if I took her outside she would frantically try to eat leaves and grass. These episodes would last hours. I had her scoped, we did an ultrasound, used a variety of different medications - none of which helped her, ran numerous tests and so on. The vets (I ended up taking her to several different ones) were having trouble figuring out what was causing her digestive issues. She also lost around twenty pounds and got quite thin. It was such a worry and quite stressful. The vet was going to do exploratory surgery, but wanted to try one more thing before that. The vet changed her food to a limited ingredient food with a novel protein (rabbit) and also started her on prednisone. Annie started feeling better immediately and we were able to wean her off the prednisone over a four-month period. The change in food and pred totally cured her and she stopped vomiting, gained her weight back and never had any acid reflux issues again. We never did figure out exactly what food upset her digestive system though. 

I'm sorry to write a book, but hopefully it is just something he's eating or getting into that is setting him off. Please know I'm thinking about you and Duke.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Poor boy. I really hope you figure out the cause soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke

Oh, no, Jenn, I'm so sorry Duke isn't feeling well. 
Hope he feels better soon!

Can't remember if they did an ultrasound on his stomach?
Perhaps, he should be seen by another vet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The other day I was in back yard playing with my Charlie and noticed some new kind of mushrooms growing I've never seen them there before. Had to scan all yard very carefully. Luckily my Charlie is picky eater and doesn't go after mushrooms but you never know. Just a thought.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Duke
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, Jenn, I'm so sorry Duke isn't feeling well.
> 
> Hope he feels better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember if they did an ultrasound on his stomach?
> 
> Perhaps, he should be seen by another vet.



He did have ultrasound done at VCA. We've run all the tests we can run. My stepson got the big logs that Duke was chewing on out of my backyard. I'm going to go through my entire backyard and clean up as many sticks and rocks that I can this weekend.

Duke has always had food allergies. He's done pretty well on the royal canin hypoallergenic (rx). I'd be surprised if its his food, but there's always the chance.


----------



## gobolts

I would try home cooking for him for a few weeks and see if that helps. Hope he feels better!


----------



## NewfieMom

Just wanted to let you know I'm here, Jenn. Praying for you and reading to keep up. I really want Duke to feel better!!!

Love,
Deb


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> Just wanted to let you know I'm here, Jenn. Praying for you and reading to keep up. I really want Duke to feel better!!!
> 
> Love,
> Deb



Thanks Deb. Duke has kept all his food down today and he wanted to play with Charlie when I brought him home from daycare. But twice now he's appeared to get better and then he started throwing up again.,,,cautiously fingers crossed optimistic


----------



## jennretz

gobolts said:


> I would try home cooking for him for a few weeks and see if that helps. Hope he feels better!


I'm just hesitant to introduce anything new at this point. He's still really scratching from the beef and eggs....


----------



## Holly's Mum

My two yr old has episodes of vomiting and was bringing bile up regularly. I now feed her five times a day - her daily food is split into four and she has 1/4 at 8.30, 1/4 at 12.30, 1/4 at 4.30 and he final 1/4 gets split into two and fed at 8.30 and 12.30. It's resolved the bilious vomiting, but she still has an acid tummy and vomits occasionally. I read that smaller meals fed more often put the stomach under less stress.

I hope your Duke is on the mend soon.


----------



## jennretz

Holly's Mum said:


> My two yr old has episodes of vomiting and was bringing bile up regularly. I now feed her five times a day - her daily food is split into four and she has 1/4 at 8.30, 1/4 at 12.30, 1/4 at 4.30 and he final 1/4 gets split into two and fed at 8.30 and 12.30. It's resolved the bilious vomiting, but she still has an acid tummy and vomits occasionally. I read that smaller meals fed more often put the stomach under less stress.
> 
> I hope your Duke is on the mend soon.




That's what we did the first round with this and am doing again. Did you ever figure out what caused it?


----------



## Holly's Mum

Still trying to get to the bottom of it. My vet has assured me it's nothing serious, she's in such good condition that it isn't causing her any ill effects - but I'm unhappy with it. There must be something I can do! I have found the five feeds to help, the midnight one particularly; been doing it for about 10 or so months now. I'm home all day so it's no imposition. How's Duke today?


----------



## jennretz

Holly's Mum said:


> Still trying to get to the bottom of it. My vet has assured me it's nothing serious, she's in such good condition that it isn't causing her any ill effects - but I'm unhappy with it. There must be something I can do! I have found the five feeds to help, the midnight one particularly; been doing it for about 10 or so months now. I'm home all day so it's no imposition. How's Duke today?



Is the thought that acid is building up in the stomach?


----------



## Holly's Mum

I think so, but the antacids we have tried (cimetidine & ranitidine) don't really seem to help. In any case, they don't solve the root cause. She's on a very good food, simple recipe of chicken, rice and added vitamins & minerals (and always has been on the same). When I've put her on home cooked rice & chicken she's been fine so I'm at a complete loss. I tried giving her banana, but that didn't work. Celery didn't seem to disagree with her, and that's another natural antacid so I'm giving that a trial now. For many months I took away everything other than her food and she was still throwing up every other week so I've added them back in bit by bit. I changed her food, but she went on hunger strike 'till we brought the Burns back! It's trial and error really.

The vet ran bloods and stool tests and everything was clear. All that's left are invasive tests and he's reluctant to put an otherwise healthy dog through that for what is occasional vomiting. She tends towards the anxious/nervous/edgy and I'm thinking that it's linked somehow to that.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> He did have ultrasound done at VCA. We've run all the tests we can run. My stepson got the big logs that Duke was chewing on out of my backyard. I'm going to go through my entire backyard and clean up as many sticks and rocks that I can this weekend.
> 
> Duke has always had food allergies. He's done pretty well on the royal canin hypoallergenic (rx). I'd be surprised if its his food, but there's always the chance.


Jenn:

Glad he had the ultrasound done. Is there anything Duke could be getting into at daycare?

I know some people have an allergy to eggs, they always ask you that before administering the flu shot, so maybe Duke is allergic to eggs?

Tonka had diarrhea, took in a stool sample-still waiting on results. The VCA Vet put him on I.D. kibble dog food. Seems to love it. He's also on fatamodine and metrozadine.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've been hesitating to post this, but I feel I should.
I have a customer here at the pet hotel who went through the same thing with their Golden, in fact, he was about the same age. She was very worried and frustrated, and kept feeling that something just wasn't right because let's face it, 99.9% of the other dogs she knows can eat anything and everything and not get sick. Ultrasound was also negative. They fought this for many months.
They finally decided on an exploratory surgery and found a couple of partial blockages in his intestines from various things he had swallowed, including I believe mulch. Not enough to show up on ultrasound, but enough to narrow the intestinal tract and cause problems when he would eat a full meal. 
Now, 6 years later, he has never had another problem. He eats regular kibble, feels great, acts normally.
I do hope that's not what you end up having to do with Duke, but wanted to put the thought out there.


----------



## jennretz

hotel4dogs said:


> I've been hesitating to post this, but I feel I should.
> I have a customer here at the pet hotel who went through the same thing with their Golden, in fact, he was about the same age. She was very worried and frustrated, and kept feeling that something just wasn't right because let's face it, 99.9% of the other dogs she knows can eat anything and everything and not get sick. Ultrasound was also negative. They fought this for many months.
> They finally decided on an exploratory surgery and found a couple of partial blockages in his intestines from various things he had swallowed, including I believe mulch. Not enough to show up on ultrasound, but enough to narrow the intestinal tract and cause problems when he would eat a full meal.
> Now, 6 years later, he has never had another problem. He eats regular kibble, feels great, acts normally.
> I do hope that's not what you end up having to do with Duke, but wanted to put the thought out there.



I have to admit I'm still a bit worried about blockage. I'm hopeful with the removal of those logs we'll see improvement. If not, I think scope would be next step before exploratory surgery. Hoping it doesn't come to that.


----------



## NewfieMom

hotel4dogs said:


> I've been hesitating to post this, but I feel I should.
> (snip of story)


Thank you, Barb. I have never heard such a story, but you know far more dogs than I do. If I had heard of such a thing, I do not believe I would have hesitated to post it after all that Jenn has been through with Duke. You are not the veterinarian and will not be doing the scope yourself, after all. All you are doing is giving the owner some valuable information that she can use when speaking to her vet.

My last dog was scoped (stomach, upper and lower intestines) for less serious issues than Duke is experiencing and I was glad to know the source of his problems. He was placed on an extremely restrictive diet as a result of the information gleaned.

I am glad that we have some really expert posters like you here. You are an invaluable resource, especially when our precious dogs become ill.

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> Thank you, Barb. I have never heard such a story, but you know far more dogs than I do. If I had heard of such a thing, I do not believe I would have hesitated to post it after all that Jenn has been through with Duke. You are not the veterinarian and will not be doing the scope yourself, after all. All you are doing is giving the owner some valuable information that she can use when speaking to her vet.
> 
> My last dog was scoped (stomach, upper and lower intestines) for less serious issues than Duke is experiencing and I was glad to know the source of his problems. He was placed on an extremely restrictive diet as a result of the information gleaned.
> 
> I am glad that we have some really expert posters like you here. You are an invaluable resource, especially when our precious dogs become ill.
> 
> NewfieMom




Agreed! I find the information from other forum members very helpful. I always defer to vet, but I feel I know what questions to ask when I go in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sure hope you get some answers very soon and Duke will be feeling and doing better.


----------



## Dancer

The cure-all that we reach for with any kind of tummy issue is canned pumpkin. I'm sure you've probably already tried that, but... Steven gets a bit 'pukey' here and there, and is a bit of a picky eater, but he absolutely loves canned pumpkin and it seems to straighten him out right away. 

We've done the boiled chicken thing, but Steve (and our last golden Sonny) has a bit if an allergy to mist grains and chicken. Turkey is ok, but not chicken (??)- he gets itchy and pukes a lot. 

The lady at the specialty dog food store that we like actually told us that most dogs who have food allergies have a problem with poultry; she was mystified as to why most hypoallergenic vet foods are chicken based. She helped us find a venison-based LID food for our super allergic boy- and the next step if that didn't work was kangaroo...

I hope Duke starts feeling better soon and you can get a real handle on just what exactly the problem is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Dancer said:


> The cure-all that we reach for with any kind of tummy issue is canned pumpkin. I'm sure you've probably already tried that, but... Steven gets a bit 'pukey' here and there, and is a bit of a picky eater, but he absolutely loves canned pumpkin and it seems to straighten him out right away.
> 
> We've done the boiled chicken thing, but Steve (and our last golden Sonny) has a bit if an allergy to mist grains and chicken. Turkey is ok, but not chicken (??)- he gets itchy and pukes a lot.
> 
> The lady at the specialty dog food store that we like actually told us that most dogs who have food allergies have a problem with poultry; she was mystified as to why most hypoallergenic vet foods are chicken based. She helped us find a venison-based LID food for our super allergic boy- and the next step if that didn't work was kangaroo...
> 
> I hope Duke starts feeling better soon and you can get a real handle on just what exactly the problem is!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Duke gets pumpkin + metamucil twice a day. He's been on venison and sweet potato and kangaroo. He licked and scratched himself nonstop on both of them. We've had some moderate success with Royal Canin Hypoallergenic - but is still on clariton 2xday. I feel stuck. Not sure if I should switch food. If I do it now, it might create digestive issues just from the switching and then I won't know if we're still having an issue in general. I sure wish I knew definitively what is going on with him.:crossfing


----------



## murphy1

How about grain free fish based.


----------



## ktkins7

jennretz said:


> Duke gets pumpkin + metamucil twice a day. He's been on venison and sweet potato and kangaroo. He licked and scratched himself nonstop on both of them. We've had some moderate success with Royal Canin Hypoallergenic - but is still on clariton 2xday. I feel stuck. Not sure if I should switch food. If I do it now, it might create digestive issues just from the switching and then I won't know if we're still having an issue in general. I sure wish I knew definitively what is going on with him.:crossfing


Have you tried allergy testing for food and environmental allergies? Maybe if you knew what was causing the itching you can either eliminate it or try to minimize it.


----------



## MercyMom

I'm still praying for you and for Duke's total recovery.


----------



## jennretz

Duke has not thrown up since last Thursday. I noticed this morning that his poo is still runny; like soft serve ice-cream. I'll try to call vet later to see if I need to bring sample in. I have to go in for colonoscopy/endoscopy this morning plus my car won't start. We're off to a good start for the day!


----------



## jennretz

ktkins7 said:


> Have you tried allergy testing for food and environmental allergies? Maybe if you knew what was causing the itching you can either eliminate it or try to minimize it.



I talked to a vet who specializes in allergies and she wasn't a fan of the tests. This was a vet I went to for second opinion on the food allergies. She concurred with Duke's primary vet, but didn't believe the tests were as accurate as people believed.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

no throwing up since last thursday is great! 

i was thinking of this thread lately.. my golden has thrown up bile twice in the morning since saturday. then he eats his food and his completely normal for the rest of the day. i'm going to keep an eye on him.. so weird!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke has not thrown up since last Thursday. I noticed this morning that his poo is still runny; like soft serve ice-cream. I'll try to call vet later to see if I need to bring sample in. I have to go in for colonoscopy/endoscopy this morning plus my car won't start. We're off to a good start for the day!


Jenn

I agree that not throwing up since Thursday is great! You sure have your hands full a colonoscopy and endoscopy today! Ugh!! Assume your hubby is taking you. As far as the runny poo, Tonka just had this for a week. Ken took Tonka and a stool sample into VCA Arboretum View on Saturday and vet put him on ID dry dog food, also gave him metronidazole (antibiotic) and famotidine (helps the stomach), and his diarrhea is completely gone as of yesterday. I had been giving him rice and boiled hamburger for about a wk. and it wasn't improving.


----------



## Holly's Mum

Bosn'sMom said:


> no throwing up since last thursday is great!
> 
> i was thinking of this thread lately.. my golden has thrown up bile twice in the morning since saturday. then he eats his food and his completely normal for the rest of the day. i'm going to keep an eye on him.. so weird!



Mine used to routinely throw up bile in the mornings and would be fine otherwise. I was told to feed her just before bed, after much experimentation I've found that giving her 1/8 of her daily food at midnight or just after solved the bile.


----------



## Holly's Mum

Jenn, good luck with your tests. You have a lot on your hands at the moment don't you.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Checking in on you to see how your tests went today!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Checking in on you to see how your tests went today!


They went fine; just taking it easy today. I'm still a little light headed. Boys are still at daycare, but Steve's going to get them in about half an hour. We want them slightly worn out; not completely worn out


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Did you see my post about Tonka and the I.D. Dog food?

Here it is:

Jenn

I agree that not throwing up since Thursday is great! You sure have your hands full a colonoscopy and endoscopy today! Ugh!! Assume your hubby is taking you. As far as the runny poo, Tonka just had this for a week. Ken took Tonka and a stool sample into VCA Arboretum View on Saturday and vet put him on ID dry dog food, also gave him metronidazole (antibiotic) and famotidine (helps the stomach), and his diarrhea is completely gone as of yesterday. I had been giving him rice and boiled hamburger for about a wk. and it wasn't improving.


----------



## ktkins7

jennretz said:


> I talked to a vet who specializes in allergies and she wasn't a fan of the tests. This was a vet I went to for second opinion on the food allergies. She concurred with Duke's primary vet, but didn't believe the tests were as accurate as people believed.


My vet actually has the same thoughts with Ella's allergies, but hers only cause a bit of scratching. Glad my vet isn't the only one. Hopefully you can find out what's going on and fix it.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Did you see my post about Tonka and the I.D. Dog food?
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Jenn
> 
> I agree that not throwing up since Thursday is great! You sure have your hands full a colonoscopy and endoscopy today! Ugh!! Assume your hubby is taking you. As far as the runny poo, Tonka just had this for a week. Ken took Tonka and a stool sample into VCA Arboretum View on Saturday and vet put him on ID dry dog food, also gave him metronidazole (antibiotic) and famotidine (helps the stomach), and his diarrhea is completely gone as of yesterday. I had been giving him rice and boiled hamburger for about a wk. and it wasn't improving.


Karen - I did see it. Duke is on metronidazole as well and still having runny poos. He's also gone back on the tylan powder, papyra enzymes, probiotic and clariton. He finished his last metronidazole this morning so I've asked for a refill. I've scheduled a follow up with his vet on Thursday. If he ends up having a parasite, I'm going to need to treat Charlie as well because he has a nasty happy of eating Duke's poo if I don't get out there fast enough. How I ended up with 2 poo eaters I'll never know....gross


----------



## hotel4dogs

have they done a short course of prednisone with him? That in itself can be diagnostic for IBD. OTOH, the runny poops can indicate a dog trying to poop around something that isn't where it belongs, depending on how runny you mean.


----------



## jennretz

hotel4dogs said:


> have they done a short course of prednisone with him? That in itself can be diagnostic for IBD. OTOH, the runny poops can indicate a dog trying to poop around something that isn't where it belongs, depending on how runny you mean.


No, we don't do any kind of steroid with Duke. His body cannot handle it (orally or topical). He's actually ended up in the ER vet the first time we put him on a steroid - he drank so much water he overextended his bladder and then he couldn't urinate. That's actually happened 2 times. The first time the vet didn't think it was the prednisone. The second time he agreed it was. It was the exact same symptoms; ending up at ER to get a cath. I agreed to try a topical (thinking it wasn't ingested) the 3rd time. I limited his water intake and he still had uncontrollable accidents, but he was able to urinate on that one.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I did see it. Duke is on metronidazole as well and still having runny poos. He's also gone back on the tylan powder, papyra enzymes, probiotic and clariton. He finished his last metronidazole this morning so I've asked for a refill. I've scheduled a follow up with his vet on Thursday. If he ends up having a parasite, I'm going to need to treat Charlie as well because he has a nasty happy of eating Duke's poo if I don't get out there fast enough. How I ended up with 2 poo eaters I'll never know....gross


Jenn:

Thanks for the reply. As it turned out Tonka had no parasites,even though he and Tucker will eat one another's poop if I don't pick it up immediately. I think what also helped him was the famatodine (which is like Pepcid) and the ID Dog Food (Dry) from the vet. Praying for Duke.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hoping Duke is doing well.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Duke is doing well.



We have follow up appt tonight. He seems to be doing ok. Going back to full meals today.


----------



## Bentman2

Wow, Duke has been a major concern for some time now. Hope the boy is getting settled back down. He and you guys could use a normal life again. Wishing Duke man our best. :wavey:


----------



## Holly's Mum

Fingers crossed for you both. 

I've been giving my girl oatmeal for the last few days (oats & water cooked in microwave) as it's supposed to soothe tummies. Can Duke have oatmeal?


----------



## jennretz

I've been hesitant to introduce anything new to Duke. The eggs and beef I fed him a couple weeks ago plus the shaved tummy have caused him to scratch non-stop. It's getting a little more manageable again with clariton 2x day. The vet agreed to renew the metronidazole, but wanted to see him today. She also asked for a stool sample (which have finally started to firm up). 

Fingers crossed we're over the worst of this. I have cleaned up my back yard as best I can - gotten rid of the tree trunk pieces, mowed and cleaned up the big sticks and bark. There's still a ton of little sticks and rocks though. To top it off, Charlie has a hotspot between his two toes. He could barely walk yesterday morning. The ER vet suspects he had a bug bite or burr that irritated him so he started licking and chewing on it. He actually removed a whole layer of skin. He's on prednisone to treat it so I'm dealing with the excessive thirst and urination. I really would like for them both to get better and we can just settle down with things...


----------



## abradshaw71

I didn't realize Duke had a relapse.  So sorry you're going through all of this. I know you're worried about him, but you just didn't need this on top of everything else.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Let us know how Duke's checkup goes!
You all deserve a break!


----------



## murphy1

Just remember what antibiotics do.....kill all the bacteria in the gutt, which in turn can cause the runny poop. The quicker he's off that the better and continue the probiotics.


----------



## Holly's Mum

It feels like you're keeping plates spinning on sticks sometimes doesn't it. Have you tried chamomile tea to bathe his skin with? I hope he's on the mend soon.


----------



## jennretz

Holly's Mum said:


> It feels like you're keeping plates spinning on sticks sometimes doesn't it. Have you tried chamomile tea to bathe his skin with? I hope he's on the mend soon.



I have a rx shampoo that's suppose to relieve his itching. I just gave him revolution last night so need to wait until sat to bath him


----------



## Holly's Mum

You could poultice his tummy with it to ease the itch. Good luck!


----------



## jennretz

Duke's energy is back. He's holding his food down. Today is the first day he's back to 2 meals a day. His poos are starting to firm up again. Vet is convinced that it was something he was getting into in my backyard. I asked if I should be concerned about a partial obstruction still being a possibility. Vet tech said the barium x-ray would have caught that because we would have seen different sizes of the barium as it moved through the system and in Duke's xrays it stayed the same size as it moved through the system. That reassured me. 

On a different note, Duke has had a small fluid filled mass since he was younger than 1 year old. We've been watching it. It was very small to start and I've been told repeatedly not to worry about it because it just seems to be a fluid filled sac. It's grown and we did a needle aspiration tonight. There was blood (consistent with previous tests), but also wax and pus. She thinks the wax is from subcutaneous cells and isn't sure how it got infected. So we wait a couple days to make sure Duke's stomach is settled and then we start another antibiotic for the infection. If the swelling doesn't go down she wants to remove it.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Duke had a good day!! Hopefully swelling goes down in his lump. Kind of a bummer he will need to start antibiotics again, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Checking in on Duke!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in on Duke!



He seems to be doing ok...keeps getting in trouble tonight


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> He seems to be doing ok...keeps getting in trouble tonight


Trouble is good! LOl. at least when you're a Golden and trouble means you are feeling better.m


----------



## Holly's Mum

Trouble is good! I'm glad he's making steady progress, baby steps. I'm seeing good results with Holly's trick tum from adding 1tsp oat bran to four of her daily meals. When Duke is back to his old self and everything has settled down it might be worth a trial?


----------



## jennretz

I'm ready for my guys to be 100%! I need a good night's sleep and I'm not going to get that until Charlie is off the prednisone and can go back to the kennel. He's very restless. Duke is still doing well (fingers crossed). Tomorrow I have to start him on the new antibiotic and I hope it doesn't upset his stomach.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I'm ready for my guys to be 100%! I need a good night's sleep and I'm not going to get that until Charlie is off the prednisone and can go back to the kennel. He's very restless. Duke is still doing well (fingers crossed). Tomorrow I have to start him on the new antibiotic and I hope it doesn't upset his stomach.


Jenn

You sure do need a good nights sleep. I think the prednisone can make them restless. Crossing my fingers and toes that Duke does well on the antibiotic.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> You sure do need a good nights sleep. I think the prednisone can make them restless. Crossing my fingers and toes that Duke does well on the antibiotic.


I'm lucky if I got more than 3 hours sleep last night. Charlie was so restless - had to be the prednisone. Lots of panting, licking lips, etc. I got up 4 times to let him out and he wouldn't go. Put him in the kennel for a bit and he started barking. Steve was running the Chicago marathon today (and sleeping in the other room to actually get some sleep) so I had to grab him out of the kennel so he wouldn't wake up the house. Then Charlie fell out of bed and thought I pushed him by the way he was looking at me. I'm exhausted and it's only 9:00 am. Duke's exhausted too - he just wants to lay around this morning. The only one with any energy is Charlie!!! We're tapering it down now - 1/2 pill every other day so will be done by Tuesday thank goodness!


----------



## NewfieMom

Jenn-

What did I miss? What's going on with Charlie now? Speaking of running...I got a call last night. My husband had a second heart attack. He had one when he was 53. He is now 64. He has gradually increased his running and had just run 7.2 miles. He called from the hospital after a procedure in which a stent had had to be replaced. He eventually called an ambulance when the pain had gotten excruciating. He doesn't want me to go down to Virginia, and I don't want to go down against his will and upset him. He thought he would be released today and would be back at work on Tuesday. Having spoken to the nursing staff, I knew he would have to go to a step-down unit for a couple of days after he got out out of the CCU. So he won't be getting out today.

Sorry for the threadjack.

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> Jenn-
> 
> What did I miss? What's going on with Charlie now? Speaking of running...I got a call last night. My husband had a second heart attack. He had one when he was 53. He is now 64. He has gradually increased his running and had just run 7.2 miles. He called from the hospital after a procedure in which a stent had had to be replaced. He eventually called an ambulance when the pain had gotten excruciating. He doesn't want me to go down to Virginia, and I don't want to go down against his will and upset him. He thought he would be released today and would be back at work on Tuesday. Having spoken to the nursing staff, I knew he would have to go to a step-down unit for a couple of days after he got out out of the CCU. So he won't be getting out today.
> 
> Sorry for the threadjack.
> 
> NewfieMom


Sorry Deb! I mixed 2 different threads in one update! Charlie has a hot spot brought on by chewing and licking between his toes. He's been on prednisone since Wednesday.
Very sorry to hear about your husband. I know that you have been living separately for quite some time, but you're bound to be worried. I'll say a prayer for his recovery and send a big cyber hug your way. You have a lot on your plate.


----------



## NewfieMom

I still don't know how I missed the news on Charlie...even if it was in another thread!

I am feeling better about my husband. Thank you for the prayer. He sounded dreadful last night, but great this morning. I think if he needed me he would let me go down. He sounds as if he will really be OK, though. The incredible coincidence-for better or worse-is that our daughter was supposed to be down there for the Columbus Day weekend and, at the last moment, she missed the train for Washington, DC and ended up not going! She would have been there for all this!

I hope both Charlie and Duke heal quickly!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

Duke is snuggled up beside me. I'm wondering if the antibiotic is upsetting his tummy a bit - he's been licking his lips quite a bit today. But, he had good appetite and kept being ornery so maybe I'm just reading into things. I need to learn how to relax with these two...


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Duke is snuggled up beside me. I'm wondering if the antibiotic is upsetting his tummy a bit - he's been licking his lips quite a bit today. But, he had good appetite and kept being ornery so maybe I'm just reading into things. I need to learn how to relax with these two...


Hoping Duke did well overnight with the antibiotic.


----------



## jennretz

Duke is so stoic it's hard to tell if he's not feeling well (aside from the vomiting). He's still eating though and acting hungry. Let's hope this helps....


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hoping it helps!


----------



## jennretz

I don't want to jinx anything, but Duke has been able to hold his food down since the last episode. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Holly's Mum

jennretz said:


> I don't want to jinx anything, but Duke has been able to hold his food down since the last episode. Fingers crossed...



Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hope he continues to do well...


----------



## jennretz

Duke is still doing well! Yeah!!! Hope I don't jinx it..,,


----------



## Lennap

So glad to read that, keeping it all crossed!


----------



## jennretz

Duke is sick again! He woke me up in the middle of the night frantic to get outside. As soon as he was outside he tried to eat anything he could (leaves, grass, whatever he could). I don't know how else to describe it except to say it was frantic. I gave him 2 pepcid and 2 small handfuls of kibble. He completely gobbled up the kibble and a ton of water. I called the ER vet and they said to take him on a short walk to get things moving. He went the bathroom fine, but had a restless night. He ate fine this morning and went the bathroom but he is so lethargic. I'm working from home today and kept him home from daycare so I could keep an eye on him. I called his regular vet and they said to keep an eye on him. If he starts to vomit I can bring him in or if I think he's getting a fever, but they think it's just a stomach upset. My natural inclination is to take him in, but that's why he has a book at the vet's office! I'm just worried.


----------



## jennretz

He just looks miserable. He usually sleeps completely sprawled out.


----------



## alphadude

Sorry to hear Duke isn't feeling well again.


----------



## Cpc1972

Poor duke. He doesn't look well.


----------



## jennretz

I've made an appointment at 5 just to be safe. In the meantime, he's just laying in the dark by himself. Usually he's in whatever room I'm in.


----------



## Jamm

I haven't read this full thread as Im on my way to work, but Im so sorry Duke isn't feeling well. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Oh, Duke...I'm sorry you feel lousy. You need to stop scaring your mama like this.

Sending you both a hug.


----------



## tikiandme

Poor Duke! Sending out positive thoughts that it's nothing very serious. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending hugs, prayers and positive thoughts, I will check back later to see how he is x


----------



## GoldinPNW

I don't want to worry you but if your vet can not figure this out it is time to consult another. I think you are right to worry his behavior being frantic he knows something is not right. Not all vets are created equal unfortunately. I am just worried because I had a bad experience with a vet missing something and I want your pup to get better soon.

Looks like you have done all the test that I would recommend.

On the beef. Beef makes my pup itch like mad. Beef also has a lot of fat which is hard to digest, turkey might be better.

Riley was this dog at one point, so many gastro issues as a pup. Duck and potatoes (pinnacle) was his cure absolutely no food with fish in it. White fish of any kind was a trigger.





Try to not be overcome with worry and make sure that you are not trusting the vet if their conclusion seems off, go with your gut.


----------



## 4goldengirls

So sorry he's not feeling well. Hopefully the vet visit can give him some relief.


----------



## StrongHeart

Best of luck with your boy.


----------



## jennretz

I may have confused some folks because I put the latest illness on an old thread. Duke was very sick last year at this time and we determined he was eating moldy bark from some tree stumps that I had taken down a few months earlier. We removed the stumps from the yard and he was fine after that. He's not had any stomach issues in a year until last night. He's definitely under the weather today. He's finally moved out from the bedroom to his kennel, but has been lethargic all day. I do trust this vet practice. When Duke was a puppy he had a prostrate infection. They couldn't figure it out and didn't hesitate to refer me to the VCA hospital with an internist on staff. I have a feeling Duke got into something again - I caught him eating twigs again yesterday in the back yard. No vomiting and he's been able to defecate so not too worried about an obstruction this time.


----------



## jennretz

The vet said that since Duke has been eating and going the bathroom fine he doesn't fear obstruction. No fever. The biggest concern that Duke has gained another pound and he's been on a restricted diet and his being lethargic today. He also has a slow heart rate (but that's been his norm since he's a puppy). They went ahead with lab work specifically looking at thyroid and cushings. I should have initial results in the morning and we'll take it from there. This is a mystery.


----------



## goldy1

Thinking of you and Duke. I hope he perks up and feels better by morning - and that test results come back good. They get us So worried when they don't feel well !


----------



## jennretz

Duke is doing better tonight. He ate his dinner and we went for a stroll. He perked up when Charlie came home from daycare. To be on the safe side, I'm keeping him home from daycare again tomorrow and have a dog walker coming in 2 times. Charlie will go to daycare. I'm nervous for the test results because if it's not thyroid or cushings, I have no idea what's causing his weight gain.


----------



## HopeMakes5

Had a similar experience with a stringy item that had worked its way through intestines and wasn't showing up on x-Rays but was causing perforations. Vomiting repeatedly was the sign. First trip to ER did not catch it. My boy pulled through, but it was very serious, and surgery was life-saving. Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## KathyL

Just now saw that Duke isn't feeling well. Hopefully his bloodwork will come back fine. Gaining one pound isn't a lot unless he is already overweight. If he drank a lot of water could it just be that he retained a little water and that caused a little gain? Hopefully some rest and a good night's sleep will set him right.


----------



## Melakat

Just read this thread.. you sure have been through a lot with your Golden Boy. Thinking about him and hope this is just a bit of a hiccup as at least you found out what the culprit was in your backyard last year. I saw my 10 month old Golden nibbling away at things in our yard as well. So now I have given away my beautiful rhodos, azaleas and something I heard could be deadly which is a large Yew I had in the backyard. These Goldens....


----------



## jennretz

KathyL said:


> Just now saw that Duke isn't feeling well. Hopefully his bloodwork will come back fine. Gaining one pound isn't a lot unless he is already overweight. If he drank a lot of water could it just be that he retained a little water and that caused a little gain? Hopefully some rest and a good night's sleep will set him right.



Duke has actually gained 7 lbs in the last few months; 3 of them in the last few weeks. We've been watching his calories. He's now 79 lbs and should be closer to 65 for his frame.

Duke had a good night's sleep. Much improved this morning.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> The vet said that since Duke has been eating and going the bathroom fine he doesn't fear obstruction. No fever. The biggest concern that Duke has gained another pound and he's been on a restricted diet and his being lethargic today. He also has a slow heart rate (but that's been his norm since he's a puppy). They went ahead with lab work specifically looking at thyroid and cushings.  I should have initial results in the morning and we'll take it from there. This is a mystery.


Just read about Duke not feeling well, hope he's better this a.m.
Do you have the results of the blood tests yet? I agree that the weight gain would have me concerned, since he's on a restricted diet. Was he vomiting?
Does he drink water?


----------



## jennretz

No test results yet, but hope to hear from the vet soon. Duke had so much more energy this morning (maybe this was just a 24 hour stomach bug). The weight gain is what I have to figure out. Duke was so cute last night. When he wants affection he usually sits down in front of you and scoots back until he's close enough that you can scratch him. Since he's always so itchy he much rather you scratch him than pet him. But last night, he copied Charlie and came up to me and put his chin on my lap. He never does that. He wanted to be petted. So it's not all Charlie learning things from Duke; Duke's picking up a few things from Charlie


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Glad Duke is feeling better. Could he be eating something at Doggie Daycare?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Glad Duke is feeling better. Could he be eating something a Doggie Daycare?



No. There's no food there and cleaning solutions are kept contained. He had been home all weekend when he got sick.


----------



## KathyL

Glad to see he's feeling better. Maybe his metabolism is slowing down a little. I guess all you can do is wait for test results.


----------



## jennretz

Duke's thyroid levels are on the low end of normal. He's gained 1 lb/month since March of this year. Vet said he is most likely hypo-thyroid based on lab and symptoms. Sending sample through IDOX (?) for further analysis and will hear back on Thursday. Looks like I need to check out other threads on thyroid issues.

ETA - I've started doing searches on thryoid, but are there any threads that you would recommend?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

IDEXX is a big veterinary lab service. You might want to ask if the sample could get sent either to Michigan State or to Hemopet...both are really expert in dealing with thyroid issues.


----------



## jennretz

Noreaster said:


> IDEXX is a big veterinary lab service. You might want to ask if the sample could get sent either to Michigan State or to Hemopet...both are really expert in dealing with thyroid issues.


The vet is sending his lab to IDEXX. When I asked if I should send to Michigan instead, he said I would pay more, need to bring Duke in for another sample, to get the same results. So I'm using IDEXX. Wouldn't it be amazing if all of Duke's hodge podge of symptoms over the last year and a half could be related to his Thryoid (weight gain, hot spots, allergies, dry skin, started panting when walking, ear infection). I hadn't suspected Thyroid until the sudden weight gain with restricted calories and same level of activity. 

For those who have experience with this, is there something that MIchigan State or Hemopet do that IDEXX wouldn't - at least for this initial result?


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Praying for Duke.

Try doing a search on this forum using the words Hypo thyroid.


----------



## goldy1

Getting a confirmed diagnosis for Duke is a good start. I know someone who's dog is hypothyroid and once on medication, is back to her former healthy self. I found one of the emails describing her dog's symptoms before diagnosis: 
" ... blood work showed her CBC normal, creatine slightly off again, urine fine, kidneys fine, no real changes. Her full panel thyroid screening came in today, and confirmed that she IS hypo thyroid (low)- so this evening she starts on her thyroid meds and will be retested in three months. ... For whatever reason her thyroid stopped producing properly can easily be the reasons behind her symptoms of _lethargy and lack of endurance, weak pulse, preference for warmth, increased body weight, and her coat losing condition_. "
I can't find an email where she says what the medication is called. I remember the frustration at the time she was seeing these symptoms and the tests kept coming back inconclusive.
Duke is lucky to have you.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Anymore news for Duke? Thinking of you both!


----------



## jennretz

No news until tomorrow. He's acting much better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear about Duke Jenn, I hope the test results will provide answers for you.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Glad he's feeling better. I would think the difference between IDEXX and MSU/Hemopet is sort of like the difference between your GP and a specialist. But hopefully the results will come back unequivocal and you can get your boy some meds.

I've been hypothyroid for twenty years. When my meds are too low, I'm exhausted, gain weight, I'm cold all the time, and everything hurts. When my meds are optimal, I'm a different dog, so to speak.  It's amazing what such minute quantities of these hormones can do.

Sending you both a hug.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for all the encouragement and advice. I'll wait for the initial response back and then speak to my primary vet. Can a primary vet treat this or is it worth getting a specialist for this? Duke does go to VCA for his allergies and sees a dermatologist there.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

It's pretty straightforward if the results are clearly hypothyroid. Where you might want to consider a specialist is if they come back borderline or low normal. Lots of vets think that low normal is still normal, while sometimes, especially in Goldens, the emphasis should be on "low."

Your boy's symptoms sound pretty classic.


----------



## KathyL

I know I've seen members post about hypothyroid but offhand can't recall specifics. Have you started a separate thread for thyroid problems, if the test turns out to be thyroid related maybe that would be a good idea.


----------



## jennretz

KathyL said:


> I know I've seen members post about hypothyroid but offhand can't recall specifics. Have you started a separate thread for thyroid problems, if the test turns out to be thyroid related maybe that would be a good idea.


I'll start a separate thread once I get the results back. That's a good suggestion. I did a search on hypo-thyroid and read those threads (and he does have a lot of the symptoms described), but some of those threads were a little dated. Fingers crossed we can get this figured out so he can start to feel better.


----------



## Dancer

Noreaster said:


> It's pretty straightforward if the results are clearly hypothyroid. Where you might want to consider a specialist is if they come back borderline or low normal. Lots of vets think that low normal is still normal, while sometimes, especially in Goldens, the emphasis should be on "low."
> 
> Your boy's symptoms sound pretty classic.



I've also heard this- "low side of normal" is just plain "low" for goldens...


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Noreaster said:


> IDEXX is a big veterinary lab service. You might want to ask if the sample could get sent either to Michigan State or to Hemopet...both are really expert in dealing with thyroid issues.


Hemopet is the Lab for Dr. Jean Dobbs, we have used the lab several times with good results, they do a lot of work with GR's and the cost is reasonable.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement and advice. I'll wait for the initial response back and then speak to my primary vet. Can a primary vet treat this or is it worth getting a specialist for this? Duke does go to VCA for his allergies and sees a dermatologist there.


Jenn: I would try the specialist, if you can. You might want to talk it over with his allergist, since all this might be related and they will recommend someone at VCA.


----------



## jennretz

Vet came back and said Duke is NOT hypothyroid...he has no auto antibodies and his thyroid stimulating hormone is low (was told it would be high if he was hypo-thyroid). So we're at a loss for the weight gain...


----------



## NewfieMom

Not sure this will be helpful, but I just got tired of how bad Griffin's skin was again. (A few years ago he saw a dermatologist, but then his skin improved.) Our vet put him on Clindamycin temporarily and cultured it rather than just try the old antibiotics used by the dermatologist in the past because "things change". She found the two strains plaguing him and switched to an antibiotic that would hit those two strains. His skin is slowly improving. (He'll need more than one course.) But his head tilt got better, showing his middle ear infection had started again and is clearing up. And he has tons more energy and a better appetite. I thought age was slowing him down, but he must have been sick!

Antibiotics helped everything. (The right kind.)

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Vet came back and said Duke is NOT hypothyroid...he has no auto antibodies and his thyroid stimulating hormone is low (was told it would be high if he was hypo-thyroid). So we're at a loss for the weight gain...


I know how frustrating it is to have no answer. Does the vet give you any ideas on what could have caused the weight gain?


----------



## Rookie's Dad

jennretz said:


> Vet came back and said Duke is NOT hypothyroid...he has no auto antibodies and his thyroid stimulating hormone is low (was told it would be high if he was hypo-thyroid). So we're at a loss for the weight gain...


If you have a copy of the lab report, you might look or ask if the results are case specific, if not the T4, Free T4 and T4/FT4 ratio are different for GR's, T3 and Free T3 are the same, at least that's my understanding.


----------



## jennretz

Rookie's Dad said:


> If you have a copy of the lab report, you might look or ask if the results are case specific, if not the T4, Free T4 and T4/FT4 ratio are different for GR's, T3 and Free T3 are the same, at least that's my understanding.


I will do that.


----------



## jennretz

Rookie's Dad said:


> If you have a copy of the lab report, you might look or ask if the results are case specific, if not the T4, Free T4 and T4/FT4 ratio are different for GR's, T3 and Free T3 are the same, at least that's my understanding.


I picked up Duke's lab results this evening.

His T4 = 1.2 ug/dL; reference range 1.0 - 4.0
Free T4 = 1.7 ug/dL; reference range 0.7 - 3.7
T3 = 60 ng/dL; reference range 55-150
I do not see a Free T3 or T4/FT4 ratio
TgAA Screen = 3.7%; reference <20% equals negative

Does this make sense to anybody else? The vet says he does not believe Duke has hypothyroid issue, but is at a loss for weight gain. He did find an article that showed in a few cases, dogs on Apoquel gained 10% of their body weight, but Duke has only been on it for 2 months and the weight gain started before Duke started Apoquel.


----------



## KathyL

I don't know anything about hypothyroidism in dogs, but on Duke's blood test results he is at the low end of normal on T-3 and T-4 and I was wondering if your vet mentioned having him re-tested in a couple of months to see if levels continue stable/normal. I did a search and found this link and the author said something about tests in the low end of normal. He also mentioned something about prednisone possibly affecting results. Was Duke on prednisone? Maybe one of the vets or vet techs on the forum can give some insight. 
Care Of Your Hypothyroid Dog


----------



## jennretz

KathyL said:


> I don't know anything about hypothyroidism in dogs, but on Duke's blood test results he is at the low end of normal on T-3 and T-4 and I was wondering if your vet mentioned having him re-tested in a couple of months to see if levels continue stable/normal. I did a search and found this link and the author said something about tests in the low end of normal. He also mentioned something about prednisone possibly affecting results. Was Duke on prednisone? Maybe one of the vets or vet techs on the forum can give some insight.
> Care Of Your Hypothyroid Dog


Thanks for sending the link. I'll check it out. Duke is not on prednisone - he actually has very bad reactions to it so I don't give him steroids ever. The vet indicated I should bring him in two weeks to weigh him again.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hypothyroidism is very common in Goldens, and "low normal" is abnormally low for our breed. One of the leading experts on the subject is Dr. Jean Dodds, who has written a book on the subject: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1617810169?keywords=jean%20dodds%20hypothroidism%20dogs&qid=1444271943&ref_=sr_1_fkmr1_1&sr=8-1-fkmr1[/ame]. I understand that if you email her the test results for your dog, she will usually respond with recommendation very quickly.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## lloyddobler

My young dog was diagnosed as hypothyroid. He was on the low end of normal based on tests ran at IDEXX and my vet at the time told me he was fine. I knew something wasn't right. I wasn't getting help or answers from my vet, so I found a new vet thanks to this forum. My new vet recommended we retest using Hemopet. They recommended meds for him and it's made a big difference. Keep searching for answers. If nothing else, see if your current vet will consume with dr Dodds. If not, maybe you can find someone on this forum who can recommend a new vet who is passionate about goldens and understands the nuances of the breed.


----------



## NewfieMom

I'm glad you're following up on this, Jenn. I wish I could help.

Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



NewfieMom said:


> I'm glad you're following up on this, Jenn. I wish I could help.
> 
> Hugs.


Jenn: Wish I could help.


----------



## jennretz

For those of you with experience with this, does Michigan State University look at lab results similar to Dr Dodd (goldens to goldens) or would I be better off going directly to Hemopet? My vet does not work directly with Hemopet, but they do with Michigan State University. I was told that Michigan State University is the lab that all other labs model after. What are your thoughts? I just want to make sure that I'm leaving no stone unturned for Duke on this.


----------



## Chritty

Although I have not used Hemopet there are a few red flags for me about them, Jenn. 

They manipulate "normal ranges" by breed which doesn't make sense. They lean so heavily on one or two particular factors causing a massively wide range of problems. They seem to put dogs on meds based off of one result rather than retesting to establish baselines. Their theory of illnesses aren't widely accepted across academia, so much so that they've created their own clinic.

I personally would want to stay with the mainstream MSU


----------



## jennretz

Just got back from weighing Duke at the vets. He's 80 lbs now. This is going in the wrong direction and I don't have any answers. I am getting really worried...:-(


----------



## hotel4dogs

MSU is a different game than Hemopet.
MSU does the antibody tests to see if there is an autoimmune (genetic) thyroid problem, it's where we send out when we do the thyroid clearances in breeding Goldens. They also run regular lab work.
Hemopet also runs regular lab work, but Dr. Dodds interprets the numbers differently. I believe you do not need to have the lab work repeated, I think you can just send the results from MSU to her and have them interpreted, but I could be wrong.
You mention his weight gain....how much, and what, does he eat?


----------



## jennretz

hotel4dogs said:


> MSU is a different game than Hemopet.
> MSU does the antibody tests to see if there is an autoimmune (genetic) thyroid problem, it's where we send out when we do the thyroid clearances in breeding Goldens. They also run regular lab work.
> Hemopet also runs regular lab work, but Dr. Dodds interprets the numbers differently. I believe you do not need to have the lab work repeated, I think you can just send the results from MSU to her and have them interpreted, but I could be wrong.
> You mention his weight gain....how much, and what, does he eat?


Duke has gained 1 lb/month since March. He's now 80 lbs and based on his frame should really be closer to 65 lbs. I started reducing his calories during the summer, but he's been on restricted calories for 2 months now (thought it was longer, but my husband was over-feeding him at night). My husband started carefully measuring things in August. Duke continues to gain weight on a restricted calorie diet. He's getting 1/4 cup royal canin hydrolyzed protein canned food + 1 cup royal canin hydrolyzed protein kibble two times a day (once in the am and once in pm). He also gets 1/3 cup pumpkin two times a day. Treats are limited (and are just pieces of kibble). Technically he is allowed an additional 1/2 cup kibble a day but he does not get that amount. He's very active at daycare during the week and I take him on 2-4 mile walks on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know the calorie content in the food, but I know that Tito, who is insanely active in hunting, agility, etc. would gain weight on that amount of food. 
He gets a level cup (8 ounce measuring cup) of Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach food, which has 419 calories per cup, twice a day with 1 teaspoon of canned food. Literally one teaspoon...I open one can every Sunday morning, I throw away about 1/4 of the can at the end of the week and open a fresh one. He gets very, very few treats. So as close as I can figure it, Tito gets about 900 calories a day. 
You can probably figure out how much Duke gets, but remember that just the pumpkin adds about 75 calories a day to Duke's diet. To gain 1 pound per month, he only needs to be getting 120 extra calories per day. One milk bone has 35 calories, btw, I know he doesn't get those but just commenting. So while you are heading in the wrong direction, and it certainly seems like his thyroid is low (for a Golden), you may want to reassess his eating, too. 
Does he really need that much canned food? Can you mix it with a little water, and give him 1/8 of a can instead? 
I did smile that *technically* he is allowed another 1/2 cup of kibble per day. According to the bag, Tito should be getting another 1-2/3 cups per day! He would look like a keg with legs if he did!
I hope you find some answers. It is so frustrating when we don't know what to do for them.


----------



## jennretz

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know the calorie content in the food, but I know that Tito, who is insanely active in hunting, agility, etc. would gain weight on that amount of food.
> He gets a level cup (8 ounce measuring cup) of Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach food, which has 419 calories per cup, twice a day with 1 teaspoon of canned food. Literally one teaspoon...I open one can every Sunday morning, I throw away about 1/4 of the can at the end of the week and open a fresh one. He gets very, very few treats. So as close as I can figure it, Tito gets about 900 calories a day.
> You can probably figure out how much Duke gets, but remember that just the pumpkin adds about 75 calories a day to Duke's diet. To gain 1 pound per month, he only needs to be getting 120 extra calories per day. One milk bone has 35 calories, btw, I know he doesn't get those but just commenting. So while you are heading in the wrong direction, and it certainly seems like his thyroid is low (for a Golden), you may want to reassess his eating, too.
> Does he really need that much canned food? Can you mix it with a little water, and give him 1/8 of a can instead?
> I did smile that *technically* he is allowed another 1/2 cup of kibble per day. According to the bag, Tito should be getting another 1-2/3 cups per day! He would look like a keg with legs if he did!
> I hope you find some answers. It is so frustrating when we don't know what to do for them.



I may cut back to 1 cup am/1 cup pm for canned and kibble. I'm going to look at calories again. The vet is the one who told me he could get 1 1/2 cup in am and again in pm plus pumpkin. I give him the pumpkin because it helps firm up his stools.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Can you give metamucil instead? I know some people do that. As always, run it past the vet first.
I have mixed feelings about pumpkin. I worry about excess vitamin A.


----------



## jennretz

hotel4dogs said:


> Can you give metamucil instead? I know some people do that. As always, run it past the vet first.
> I have mixed feelings about pumpkin. I worry about excess vitamin A.



Am mixing metamucil in the pumpkin per the vet...


----------



## jennretz

I just read all the calorie labels. Duke is getting between 770-850 calories a day. 

Pumpkin ~ 50 calories per day
Kibble ~ 608 calories per day
Canned food ~ 112 calories per day 
Treats ~ 76 calories per day


----------



## hotel4dogs

for sure have the thyroid checked, that's actually about the right amount of calories for him to maintain normal weight.


----------



## jennretz

Taking Duke in tonight at 5:00 to get more blood work drawn. Vet tech said that since he ate breakfast at 5:00 am; 12 hours fast is enough for the test. This will be sent to Michigan State University. Fingers crossed we can get some where and find out what's going on.


----------



## tikiandme

When I suspected a thyroid problem with my boy about 4 yrs ago, I sent the blood work to Michigan State. When I received the results, I sent a copy to Dr. Dodds for a second opinion. I think, at that time it, cost $35 for her to review. I believe the cost of a second opinion has gone up considerably since then.


----------



## goldy1

Praying that you get an answer from MSU. This has been rough! :crossfing


----------



## jennretz

Now I wait. Vet tech said it may be Thursday or Friday before I hear back. Duke did not want to go to the back with the vet tech. He jumped in my lap and wouldn't budge. I had to walk with him and then he gave me the most betrayed look when I stopped at the door. Boy, does he have the saddest eyes when he turns it on....another woman in the waiting area said, "ahhh, those eyes will make you feel guilty..." she was right!


----------



## NewfieMom

Poor Duke! Griffin's vet comes to the house since he won't get in a car, so he doesn't have to go anywhere different for shots and blood tests! Good luck!

Deb :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Now I wait. Vet tech said it may be Thursday or Friday before I hear back. Duke did not want to go to the back with the vet tech. He jumped in my lap and wouldn't budge. I had to walk with him and then he gave me the most betrayed look when I stopped at the door. Boy, does he have the saddest eyes when he turns it on....another woman in the waiting area said, "ahhh, those eyes will make you feel guilty..." she was right!


Jenn: Duke will forgive you. Praying for some news for you on Thursday or Friday. Did you go to Arboretum View?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Duke will forgive you. Praying for some news for you on Thursday or Friday. Did you go to Arboretum View?



Not yet Karen. For now we get the labs results from Michigan State and then take it from there.


----------



## DJdogman

Oh poor Duke - they are experts at those guilty eyes. He will get over it, and its all for his own good. Fingers crossed for good results.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sending positive thoughts your way..


----------



## Jud

jennretz said:


> Now I wait. Vet tech said it may be Thursday or Friday before I hear back. Duke did not want to go to the back with the vet tech. He jumped in my lap and wouldn't budge. I had to walk with him and then he gave me the most betrayed look when I stopped at the door. Boy, does he have the saddest eyes when he turns it on....another woman in the waiting area said, "ahhh, those eyes will make you feel guilty..." she was right!



Fingers crossed ! Guilt eyes! Of course that woman was right  Goldens should have a 'copyright' for having learned to perfect this skill unlike any other dog...human...!!. I am waiting for the results sending good vibes to you
Jud


Cara-Mia Heart-Golden
7/3-7/15


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10206412395342844

Who can say no to this face?


----------



## jennretz

Here's the picture I posted the link to


----------



## nana2

Sweetheart! I certainly could not say no! Just adorable! That is one of the things I miss most about my Kirby...his sweet expressive eyes that looked so deeply into mine.


----------



## DJdogman

He is just adorable, those eyes are so deep, you can almost see into his soul, beautiful!


----------



## mmaree16

Best wishes from us. I know having an ill dog is devastating. We were so stressed when our puppy (Hugo) started vomiting and went off his food. He had to spend about a week at the vet. We still don't know for certain know what made him sick, but we think it was some palm seeds he swallowed as he passed a bowel motion with several of them in it. The vets ended up saying that it may have been a bowel obstruction that resolved, but caused him gastro. Whatever is wrong with you puppy, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Nobody could say no to Duke!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

He looks so much like our first Golden...such a sweet, sweet girl.

Give him anything he wants. Hey, I'm a pushover!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great picture, Duke is handsome boy.
Sure hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## SandyK

Duke definitely has that look!!! Let him have whatever he wants!! I hope his blood work helps to get some answers.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Hope Duke's bloodwork reveals what is wrong.


----------



## jennretz

Found out it can take 2 weeks to get results


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yikes! Hope it goes faster than that for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

jennretz said:


> Found out it can take 2 weeks to get results


Argh! I hope it doesn't take that long.


----------



## Chritty

I know that it did take quite some time for lloyddobbler to get her results back from MSU


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Hope the waiting time goes fast!


----------



## Chritty

Any updates Jenn?


----------



## jennretz

I just got the lab results. Vet is saying Duke is within normal range. I asked them to send the lab results to me, but it's hard to read so I may have to go in to get them. I've been a bit sidetracked the last couple of weeks, but plan to follow up in the next week on it.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> I just got the lab results. Vet is saying Duke is within normal range. I asked them to send the lab results to me, but it's hard to read so I may have to go in to get them. I've been a bit sidetracked the last couple of weeks, but plan to follow up in the next week on it.


That sounds like very good news, Jenn! 

Deb


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Glad to hear this.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm glad you got good news. I'm look you..i want the results so I can analyze them myself (Thank goodness for all he medical info on the internet. I've been thinking about you and hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## jennretz

I sent Duke's thyroid results to his specialist at the VCA that he sees for his allergies; thinking she may have experience with other cases as allergies are sometimes misdiagnosed when it's actually thyroid. She agrees with Duke's primary vet based on Michigan State lab results, but suggested he have a full blood work up done to rule out Cushings Disease etc. She's also going to do some more research for me on his calorie intake. She confirmed there have been cases of weight gain on dogs taking Apoquel, however Duke's weight gain started before he started Apoquel. Duke has an appointment with his regular vet this weekend because he has developed another bump; this time between his shoulders. It seems to bother him if I accidentally touch it when I'm petting him and it's been there for at least a month. Other than that, his energy, appetite and everything else appears fine. Firm stools, eating and urinating normally.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> I sent Duke's thyroid results to his specialist at the VCA that he sees for his allergies; thinking she may have experience with other cases as allergies are sometimes misdiagnosed when it's actually thyroid. She agrees with Duke's primary vet based on Michigan State lab results, but suggested he have a full blood work up done to rule out Cushings Disease etc. She's also going to do some more research for me on his calorie intake. She confirmed there have been cases of weight gain on dogs taking Apoquel, however Duke's weight gain started before he started Apoquel. Duke has an appointment with his regular vet this weekend because he has developed another bump; this time between his shoulders. It seems to bother him if I accidentally touch it when I'm petting him and it's been there for at least a month. Other than that, his energy, appetite and everything else appears fine. Firm stools, eating and urinating normally.


Glad to hear that Duke is feeling better. Probably would not hurt to have the Cushings disease ruled out.


----------



## jennretz

In speaking with Duke's dermatologist, she mentioned another medicine that we could use if all lab work comes back normal and Apoquel is suspected for contributing to the weight gain. It is under conditional license right now; which means there isn't a lot of data on it. For now, they are calling it Canine Atopic Dermatitis Immunotherapeutic. It is a once monthly injection that is an antibody therapy. It mimics the natural immune system of the dog to help neutralize the main cause of itch in atopic dermatitis. His vet believes it is safer than Apoquel. I'm on the fence. I don't like the idea of Duke being a guinea pig, but I also have concern about him being on the Apoquel. If you were seriously thinking about this, what questions would you ask?


----------



## Chritty

I really don't know what you'd ask. That's so tough


----------



## Pilgrim123

I haven't heard of this particular drug, so I can't comment on its use in dogs. However, I do suffer from severe psoriasis and, from the little research I've done, it seems to be related to the fortnightly injections that have transformed my life. My psoriasis caused an itch that was so persistent and severe that it frequently left me in tears during the day and disturbed my sleep every night. I was not pleasant to be around, for, not only did I look like a reject from the "Thriller" video, I was massively sleep-deprived and as crabby as a bear with a sore head. When the specialist offered me the chance to be part of a clinical trial, I jumped at it. After all, even if it didn't help me, it may help someone else. Well, it worked. One of the proteins my injections regulate is one that causes severe itch and is also controlled in the treatment you're being offered for Duke.The research on the canine version seems a lot more advanced. We had been warned about the possibility of local reactions and allergies to the other ingredients as the main side effects, so maybe this is also a possibility with dogs. 
Sorry this turned into a saga, but it might be helpful. Wishing Duke all the best.


----------



## jennretz

Pilgrim123 - really appreciate your insight.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Have you tried diluting Apple Cider Vinegar with water and spraying it on Duke for his allergies. My friend tried it on her Goldendoodle and it has really helped. She chose to use regular Apple Cider Vinegar, as Braggs is unfiltered. Carolina Mom has lots of wonderful things to say about Braggs. Check with her.

I would also ask your vet if you can use this first.


----------



## jennretz

Karen -yes have tried that. No luck


----------



## Karen519

*Darn!!*

Darn! I was hoping!


----------



## NewfieMom

I am clearly not a very informed owner! Griffin used to be on injections from his dermatologist/allergist that I had to administer every two weeks to prevent staph infections. (I think.) My regular vet had me stop them when he developed a middle ear problem with vertigo and a head tilt and his skin was much improved. If I still have any vials of medicine in the refrigerator (which I may not) I will see what I was giving him. It was only a small part of a huge regime for his skin. The regime was tailored to the bacteria and yeast the dermatologist found in Griffin's skin and paws and treated with oral medication as well. And seeing this dermatologist followed ages of treatments by other vets that didn't work!

I will check my fridge, but I think I (unbelievably) actually cleaned it out!

Deb


----------



## jennretz

Duke is now 81.4 lbs. We have his morris foundation lab results from february 2015 and nothing indicates issues such as Cushings. So we are going to cut his calories even more; to 675 calories a day for the next 6 weeks to see if he manages to lose weight. If not, we will take him off the apoquel and start him on the trial drug. We don't want to do both at same time because we need to narrow down what is causing this.


----------



## jennretz

Duke has lost 2.1 lbs on restricted diet. ?


----------



## Our3dogs

Good for Duke! In the past when our Golden's needed to be on a doggie-diet, the Vet said about 2 lbs a month was nice progress.


----------



## jennretz

Our3dogs said:


> Good for Duke! In the past when our Golden's needed to be on a doggie-diet, the Vet said about 2 lbs a month was nice progress.


That's helpful! I was wondering what the benchmark would be 

It's been almost a month so he's on track.


----------



## wmax

you should stick to what the vet said, Im sure they will cure Duke


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: I'm praying they get to the bottom of this soon. 2 lbs. sounds like a normal weight loss. I know that it took Tucker and Tonka a year to take off 20 lbs. each. We changed their food to Purina Pro Plan Savor weight management, plus Ken walks them about 4 miles a day. The vet was adamant when they each weighed close to 80 lbs. before the diet.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: I'm praying they get to the bottom of this soon. 2 lbs. sounds like a normal weight loss. I know that it took Tucker and Tonka a year to take off 20 lbs. each. We changed their food to Purina Pro Plan Savor weight management, plus Ken walks them about 4 miles a day. The vet was adamant when they each weighed close to 80 lbs. before the diet.


I don't know that I'm ever going to get a definite answer. Lab tests came back fine. Vet's theory is the apoquel is causing it, but I'm not 100% buying that. He's very active; 12 hour days at daycare at 3 mile walks each day on the weekend plus lots of running around in the backyard playing with Charlie.


----------



## jennretz

I took Duke to the vet again tonight. He's had intermittent diarrhea for about a week and got very sick tonight. The vet said colitis (as far as I can tell means upset digestive system). He's always had a sensitive stomach. He weighed 76.6 lbs; down from 81.4. That's progress. The only change is that I let him try a new treat yesterday (beef lung from Wet Nose). I didn't let him have very much, but vet thinks that Duke's stomach could be that sensitive. We're going to do a round of metronidazole for the diarrhea and he received a cerenia shot for the naseau. His never ending digestive issues and upset stomachs worry me.

ETA: we also did xray, no apparent obstructions.


----------



## diane0905

jennretz said:


> Duke is now 81.4 lbs. We have his morris foundation lab results from february 2015 and nothing indicates issues such as Cushings. So we are going to cut his calories even more; to 675 calories a day for the next 6 weeks to see if he manages to lose weight. If not, we will take him off the apoquel and start him on the trial drug. We don't want to do both at same time because we need to narrow down what is causing this.


Luke's on Apoquel and Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein dog food. His weight keeps shifting upwards. I read the first few pages of this thread and one at the end. Luke is 83lbs and the vet talks about him being slightly overweight. I walk him three to five miles seven days a week here in South Carolina, unless some horrific weather event comes through. 

Anyway, I've been wondering with Luke exercising as much as he does and eating the food he does -- Royal Canin two cups a day -- why he is gaining weight. 

The Apoquel has been a life saver for Luke as far as his allergies are concerned.

How old is Duke? Pardon me for asking something which may have been mentioned. I'm working on getting Christmas together. 

Luke had pretty bad digestive issues for the first couple years of his life and then that went away.


----------



## Sweet Girl

jennretz said:


> I took Duke to the vet again tonight. He's had intermittent diarrhea for about a week and got very sick tonight. The vet said colitis (as far as I can tell means upset digestive system). He's always had a sensitive stomach. He weighed 76.6 lbs; down from 81.4. That's progress. The only change is that I let him try a new treat yesterday (beef lung from Wet Nose). I didn't let him have very much, but vet thinks that Duke's stomach could be that sensitive. We're going to do a round of metronidazole for the diarrhea and he received a cerenia shot for the naseau. His never ending digestive issues and upset stomachs worry me.
> 
> ETA: we also did xray, no apparent obstructions.


Have they done fecals to test for parasites? They are notoriously tough to get a positive on, so my vet asks for three samples from three poops in a row. Untreated, they can calm down and flare up over and over. 

Also, have they suggested putting him on a prescription food for a bit to let things calm down? There are a couple - Shala was on Purina EN. Very bland, very easy to digest. Just helps their insides calm down. Just an idea. I feel so bad for you and Duke.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor Duke and poor you. 

Hope he's feeling and doing better very soon.


----------



## jennretz

diane0905 said:


> Luke's on Apoquel and Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein dog food. His weight keeps shifting upwards. I read the first few pages of this thread and one at the end. Luke is 83lbs and the vet talks about him being slightly overweight. I walk him three to five miles seven days a week here in South Carolina, unless some horrific weather event comes through.
> 
> Anyway, I've been wondering with Luke exercising as much as he does and eating the food he does -- Royal Canin two cups a day -- why he is gaining weight.
> 
> The Apoquel has been a life saver for Luke as far as his allergies are concerned.
> 
> How old is Duke? Pardon me for asking something which may have been mentioned. I'm working on getting Christmas together.
> 
> Luke had pretty bad digestive issues for the first couple years of his life and then that went away.


I remember reading your thread on Luke when I started looking for answers on Duke. Duke's been on the Apoquel since July of this year. He had started gaining weight prior to that, but it seemed to escalate. He has gained 1 lb a month since March. Both his regular vet and the dermatologist suggested that Apoquel may cause weight gain, but they are not sure why yet. Duke is 3 1/2 years old. He's on the Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein (canned and kibble). He has severe allergies and has always had food sensitivity issues since he was a puppy. We've tried other limited ingredients before landing on the Royal Canin. He does the best on this (not perfect), but manageable.

Do you know what changed for Luke that his digestive issues went away?


----------



## jennretz

Sweet Girl said:


> Have they done fecals to test for parasites? They are notoriously tough to get a positive on, so my vet asks for three samples from three poops in a row. Untreated, they can calm down and flare up over and over.
> 
> Also, have they suggested putting him on a prescription food for a bit to let things calm down? There are a couple - Shala was on Purina EN. Very bland, very easy to digest. Just helps their insides calm down. Just an idea. I feel so bad for you and Duke.


Duke goes to daycare so he gets fecal exams on a pretty routine basis. I think I had him tested within the last two months. He has always had issues with soft poos/runny poos. We've been through giardia 3 times and he was tested 3 times after that to make sure he was clear. And Charlie (his brother) was just tested within the last month and was clear. Since Charlie routinely eats Duke's poop if I'm not fast enough, I think we're safe 

Duke is very sensitive to any food changes. Before landing on the Royal Canin hydrolized protein when he was 8 months old, we had tried several different limited ingredient foods. He has severe itching with most foods. That's why we put him on the Apoquel. I just feel bad for him. He goes to the vet more than he should; mostly because I always error on the side of caution. The one positive is that the reduce calories are finally starting to show in weight loss. His ideal weight is 65-68 lbs; so we've got a ways to go. But we're moving in the right direction.


----------



## diane0905

jennretz said:


> I remember reading your thread on Luke when I started looking for answers on Duke. Duke's been on the Apoquel since July of this year. He had started gaining weight prior to that, but it seemed to escalate. He has gained 1 lb a month since March. Both his regular vet and the dermatologist suggested that Apoquel may cause weight gain, but they are not sure why yet. Duke is 3 1/2 years old. He's on the Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein (canned and kibble). He has severe allergies and has always had food sensitivity issues since he was a puppy. We've tried other limited ingredients before landing on the Royal Canin. He does the best on this (not perfect), but manageable.
> 
> Do you know what changed for Luke that his digestive issues went away?


I assumed his food and, perhaps, as he got older his stomach just getter better at handling things. My vet has not mentioned Apoquel as possibly being the cause of his weight gain. I keep telling him how much I'm exercising Luke. He's quite active. I suspect it may be the Apoquel. 

Have you tried Vetoquinol Pro-pectalin when Duke has runny poop? If Luke's starts getting loose I immediately start giving him that. It's a chewable tablet. Luke seems to like the flavor. I always keep it on hand and the vet said he can take it every time he gets loose stools.



> Pro-Pectalin contains kaolin, pectin and Enterococcus faecium, a beneficial bacteria to help resolve diarrhea caused by stress, antibiotic administration, change in diet or other simple, non-life threatening forms of diarrhea. Its unique combination of ingredients helps safely stop diarrhea, soothe irritated intestines and restore the normal balance of intestinal bacteria.


I don't purchase it at the vet because they charge me $30 for 15 tablets. I can get 250 tablets online for about $45 to $50. It really helps. Now, if the loose stool continues even on this or if there is blood in it then a trip to the vet is definitely in order.

Oh -- and by way of good news -- Luke has lost two pounds in the last month also when I cut back his food just a little. He still needs to loose about five more. If I can get him into the 70s, I'll feel better. When he swims he doesn't look particularly fat to me. He looks muscular.


----------



## jennretz

Now Charlie is throwing up. Can dogs give one another the stomach flu? They don't eat the same food, but they both got a small piece of the beef lung. Am wondering if that is the culprit. Or Charlie eats Duke's poop.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Now Charlie is throwing up. Can dogs give one another the stomach flu? They don't eat the same food, but they both got a small piece of the beef lung. Am wondering if that is the culprit. Or Charlie eats Duke's poop.


Jenn: Not sure if they can give one another the dog flu. Sure the vet would know. It might be the beef lung?


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke goes to daycare so he gets fecal exams on a pretty routine basis. I think I had him tested within the last two months. He has always had issues with soft poos/runny poos. We've been through giardia 3 times and he was tested 3 times after that to make sure he was clear. And Charlie (his brother) was just tested within the last month and was clear. Since Charlie routinely eats Duke's poop if I'm not fast enough, I think we're safe
> 
> Duke is very sensitive to any food changes. Before landing on the Royal Canin hydrolized protein when he was 8 months old, we had tried several different limited ingredient foods. He has severe itching with most foods. That's why we put him on the Apoquel. I just feel bad for him. He goes to the vet more than he should; mostly because I always error on the side of caution. The one positive is that the reduce calories are finally starting to show in weight loss. His ideal weight is 65-68 lbs; so we've got a ways to go. But we're moving in the right direction.


Jenn: I'd ask the vet if another fecal test is in order. Sweet Girl said that fecal tests are hard to get a positive on and that her vet does three tests in a row, from three poops in a row. Is it possible that it is something he picked up at daycare? Trying to figure this out!


----------



## jennretz

Charlie seems to be better this am. Spoke with vet tech in the early hours to see if I should bring him in. She said to just watch him and bring him in if he continued to throw up. He had a much better rest of the night than I did 

ETA - spoke to regular vet tech this am. Will continue to monitor both dogs as it appears they both got into something (perhaps the beef lungs which I will promptly throw out when I get home). I have a neighbor I am worried about who has threatened to poison other dogs in the neighborhood (long story). The vet tech said that if the boys had been poisoned it would have been obvious with Duke very quickly.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie seems to be better this am. Spoke with vet tech in the early hours to see if I should bring him in. She said to just watch him and bring him in if he continued to throw up. He had a much better rest of the night than I did
> 
> ETA - spoke to regular vet tech this am. Will continue to monitor both dogs as it appears they both got into something (perhaps the beef lungs which I will promptly throw out when I get home). I have a neighbor I am worried about who has threatened to poison other dogs in the neighborhood (long story). The vet tech said that if the boys had been poisoned it would have been obvious with Duke very quickly.


Hope that Charlie and Duke are much better!


----------



## KathyL

Just looking through old posts and was wondering how Duke is doing.


----------



## jennretz

He's doing pretty good now. I think it must have been those treats. The good news is he's lost 5 lbs 

Charlie lost 3 lbs. I'm using a measuring cup vs scoop. I hadn't officially cut Charlie's calories.,


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey that's great news!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Karen519

*Great news!*

Great news!!


----------



## jennretz

So Duke had bad diarrhea again last night and threw up again tonight. Called ER vet and they said to watch him overnight. He's acting fine otherwise. I may try to get him into regular vet in the morning, this is so frustrating


----------



## nana2

Poor puppy! Feel better Duke!


----------



## jennretz

Took a stool sample in and left message for his vet to call me back. He's acting completely fine today.


----------



## wdadswell

Not a fun way to start off your weekend. Glad he's fine today! They do make us worry!


----------



## KathyL

jennretz said:


> He's doing pretty good now. I think it must have been those treats. The good news is he's lost 5 lbs
> 
> Charlie lost 3 lbs. I'm using a measuring cup vs scoop. I hadn't officially cut Charlie's calories.,


 I think I should use a measuring cup vs scoop (for myself) especially between Thanksgiving and New Years!!


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> He's doing pretty good now. I think it must have been those treats. The good news is he's lost 5 lbs
> 
> Charlie lost 3 lbs. I'm using a measuring cup vs scoop. I hadn't officially cut Charlie's calories.,


Glad to hear Duke and Charlie are feeling better.

I find the measuring cup a better way also. I use a simple one from the dollar store. It really helps to keep their food intake exact day to day. If I feel one them is a bit soft around the ribs I can cut back a bit for a few weeks easily.


----------



## OutWest

KathyL said:


> I think I should use a measuring cup vs scoop (for myself) especially between Thanksgiving and New Years!!


He he. :

I sort of do that. I weigh almost all my food to control the portion size. It sounds sort of anal, but my daughter and I, compared to my sis's family, are the ones with the most level and healthy weights.


----------



## KathyL

It's been warmer here so it must be even a little bit warmer in your area, any chance he is finding bunny chips in the yard? It is so frustrating when they are under the weather for no apparent reason.


----------



## jennretz

OutWest said:


> He he. :
> 
> I sort of do that. I weigh almost all my food to control the portion size. It sounds sort of anal, but my daughter and I, compared to my sis's family, are the ones with the most level and healthy weights.


My step-daughter has lost 9 lbs in the last 4 weeks using a premeasured kit (it's alot like weight watchers). Basically rewards eating things that are good for you (salads, vegetables, fruits, lean proteins). I need to do something. I'm the heaviest I've ever been; have been doing lots of comfort foods and sweets...Time to get myself in check too! LOL

Vet called back. Duke's fecal is negative. We're going to do another round of metranidizole (?sp) for 2 weeks. We may have to consider switching foods, but I've been so hesitant because of his allergies.


----------



## jennretz

KathyL said:


> It's been warmer here so it must be even a little bit warmer in your area, any chance he is finding bunny chips in the yard? It is so frustrating when they are under the weather for no apparent reason.



I'm picking up poop pretty fanatically because Charlie loves to eat it. I even had another light put in so I can see better out there! LOL. Duke's big thing is twigs and sticks...


----------



## jennretz

Duke had a good day today. We ran to Petsmart as a treat and he was in heaven


----------



## Anele

So glad he had a good day!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

So glad that Duke had a good day. Once in awhile Tucker gets really sick, and it's like dry heaving, with a little liquid at the end. I think he sometimes finds some bunny poop.


----------



## jennretz

Does bunny poop look like small kibble? If so, I think those who suggested that as an issue were correct. I found both Duke and Charlie gobbling up what looked like small kibble by my rose bushes.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Does bunny poop look like small kibble? If so, I think those who suggested that as an issue were correct. I found both Duke and Charlie gobbling up what looked like small kibble by my rose bushes.


I'm pretty sure that bunny poop looks like small kibble. I bet that is what made Duke sick!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Did you find out if bunny poop is the culprit?
I googled-sort of yucky!!!
https://imgur.com/a/5N4lD


----------



## jennretz

Pretty sure it was. Duke has been fine this last week. Charlie has an eye infection....


----------



## KayBee

jennretz said:


> Does bunny poop look like small kibble? If so, I think those who suggested that as an issue were correct. I found both Duke and Charlie gobbling up what looked like small kibble by my rose bushes.


YES!!! It looks exactly like small kibble in a little pile. Riley loves the stuff and got very sick from eating it about a year ago. It took months to get him well.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Did you find out if bunny poop is the culprit?
> I googled-sort of yucky!!!
> https://imgur.com/a/5N4lD


Karen - that's exactly what it looked like!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My two eat bunny poop frequently but have never had any problems from it. 
I have them both on Sentinel for HW and it covers a variety of parasites, their annual stool checks always comes back negative.

Sorry Charlie has an eye infection, hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Brinkley thinks it's caviar.....


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> Pretty sure it was. Duke has been fine this last week. Charlie has an eye infection....


When it rains it pours... Have been dealing with Bella's cancer diagnosis, and Tucker got an ear infection. He got over that and ripped a paw pad chasing his ball:doh:. And the whole time my daughter had a really bad cold. Grump, grump, grump. :no:

I'm glad you seem to have figured out what Duke has been eating. Hope you have a simple way to prevent him from doing it again!


----------



## jennretz

OutWest said:


> When it rains it pours... Have been dealing with Bella's cancer diagnosis, and Tucker got an ear infection. He got over that and ripped a paw pad chasing his ball:doh:. And the whole time my daughter had a really bad cold. Grump, grump, grump. :no:
> 
> I'm glad you seem to have figured out what Duke has been eating. Hope you have a simple way to prevent him from doing it again!



I am so sorry about Bella's diagnosis and hoping you have caught this early enough. When it rains it does pour. You've got a huge cheering squad in your corner


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Sorry about Charlie's eye infection.
It might sound cruel, but perhaps a basket type muzzle for the times they are outside doing their business is the answer. I tried them on my dogs. Better then them being sick all of the time.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Sorry about Charlie's eye infection.
> 
> It might sound cruel, but perhaps a basket type muzzle for the times they are outside doing their business is the answer. I tried them on my dogs. Better then them being sick all of the time.



I can't do a muzzle. To me they explore world with mouths and they wrestle outside. I understand the reasoning but I'm not going to muzzle them. Just increase vigilance on keeping things picked up,


----------



## NewfieMom

I have not been on this site much for a while and am trying to catch up. I believe that I have, now, read this entire thread from where I left off. Do you believe that bunny poop was the culprit behind the stomach upset all along, Jenn? Through all the thyroid tests and changes of dog food and attempts at medication? If so, is Duke well when kept away from it?

Deb


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> I have not been on this site much for a while and am trying to catch up. I believe that I have, now, read this entire thread from where I left off. Do you believe that bunny poop was the culprit behind the stomach upset all along, Jenn? Through all the thyroid tests and changes of dog food and attempts at medication? If so, is Duke well when kept away from it?
> 
> Deb



Hi Deb,
I actually think the bunny poo is the most recent episode. Duke has always had a sensitive digestive system. I think we just go from symptom to symptom without getting to the root cause.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I can't do a muzzle. To me they explore world with mouths and they wrestle outside. I understand the reasoning but I'm not going to muzzle them. Just increase vigilance on keeping things picked up,


Jenn: Didn't mean to offend. I got so desperate, because I can't see the bunny poop. I only used the muzzle maybe 5 times, for 2 minutes, while both boys went to bathroom.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Didn't mean to offend. I got so desperate, because I can't see the bunny poop. I only used the muzzle maybe 5 times, for 2 minutes, while both boys went to bathroom.


Karen - you're always supportive. I'm not offended and hope I didn't come off too strong. I guess I just have a negative perception of muzzles and how I want my dogs to be dogs (even though I understand they could save me $ in vet visits...)


----------



## Jud

jennretz said:


> Karen - that's exactly what it looked like!


Cara thought of deer poop as a delicacy until the day she died  She knew it was a 'no no'. But it was one of the areas she would have a stealth-like plan thinking I'd never know as she had free roam of the acre in the back. How did I know? When she'd come in....first the breath...then the two hours of gas from her upset stomach. It was probably the only battle I never won over 12 years and I kinda gave up. To Goldens...it must be like eating a hot fudge sundae!
Never had any health issues. Look...at least they are not eating their own poop which is something I could not tolerate. I broke Skye and Cara of that...immediately


----------



## Jud

jennretz said:


> I'm picking up poop pretty fanatically because Charlie loves to eat it. I even had another light put in so I can see better out there! LOL. Duke's big thing is twigs and sticks...


Oh my. I didn't see this part of the thread.  Sorry to read that


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jenn, what food are your boys eating? I think you've mentioned it before here but I've forgotten. What is the protein source?


----------



## jennretz

I have found the only way to combat the poop eating is to be out there with them and pick it up as soon as possible. Duke used to eat other dogs poop, but he seems more focused on bunny poo and goose poo nowadays. Charlie, on the other hand, considers it a delicacy. My husband did not go outside with them last night and I was the recipient of a rather unpleasant burp from Charlie later in the evening....GROSS!!!


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Jenn, what food are your boys eating? I think you've mentioned it before here but I've forgotten. What is the protein source?


Charlie is on a combination of Zignature Trout and Salmon Kibble plus a little bit of Royal Canin canned hydrolized protein. I also sneak his clomicalm into Nature's balance venison and sweet potato (just enough to coat it).

Duke (who has food allergies) is on Royal Canin hydrolized prtoein kibble and canned.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What type of foods is Duke allergic to?

Is the RC a prescription formula?


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What type of foods is Duke allergic to?
> 
> Is the RC a prescription formula?


The RC is a prescription formula. When Duke was a puppy I had him on puppy chow that the breeder had him on. He started having infections and severe itching and digestive issues by the time he was 6 months old. We then switched him to Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato. Symptoms continued. We put him on Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein and while he was still itchy, it was significantly less and with the addition of canned pumpkin with metamucil, tylan powder and a probiotic, he has "mostly" normal stools anymore. I also add fish oil and coconut oil and sometimes he gets sweet potatoes as a treat, but not since the diet. We tried once to switch to a kangaroo mix, but itchiness and stool issues came back. And I accidentally switched his and Charlie's bowl once about a year ago and had to deal with 2 days of excessive itching. It seems to be that he's allergic to most protein sources. His dermatologist suggested a feather diet, but I'm a bit skeptical about that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My two have sensitive stomachs, I am not advocating or suggesting you change food by any means since the food is prescription, but my two are eating Purina Pro Plan for sensitive skin and stomach. It is salmon, has no corn, wheat or soy, they've been eating it for 5 years now and doing really well on it. 

I was wondering if you had ever tried it.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My two have sensitive stomachs, I am not advocating or suggesting you change food by any means since the food is prescription, but my two are eating Purina Pro Plan for sensitive skin and stomach. It is salmon, has no corn, wheat or soy, they've been eating it for 5 years now and doing really well on it.
> 
> I was wondering if you had ever tried it.


I haven't tried it, but at Duke's last visit we discussed potentially changing his food. I deferred as we started allergy drops about 7 months ago and didn't want to hit his system with a whole bunch of changes at once and then not know what's helping (or not)....but it's something to think about. The RC is very expensive.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I know the RC is, most of the Vets in my area use to prescribe HS Diet, some still do but a majority of them have switched the RC prescription. 

I would be hesitant to do a food switch too until you know whether the drops or working or not too. Poor Duke and poor you....... 


I had tried several Sensitive Skin and Stomach formulas before trying the PPP, I was amazed at how quick I saw a difference. When I adopted Remy he was 15-20 lbs. underweight, had loose stools, was at the Vet several times for stomach meds and dewormed a few more times, nothing worked until I put him on the PPP SSS. Within a couple of days I saw a difference in his stools and within 3 months he gained the needed weight.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Glad you weren't upset.


----------



## jennretz

Duke has lost 6 lbs now. He's looking so much better and isn't waddling anymore


----------



## jennretz

I just dropped Duke off for his annual Morris Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study physical. That's quite a mouthful! Anyway, I tend to be a worrier when it comes to Duke. Duke has had a small mass removed a year ago and it was benign. He has another one, but I was trying not to be the panicky mom so I haven't been running him to the vet every other week about this, but mentioned it this morning that it seemed to have gotten bigger since it was last measured. She measured it and it's doubled in size since November. She thinks it needs to be removed because it's close to his spine and growing fast. Now I'm very worried :-(


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear this about the growth on Duke, since t's grown so quickly, I would have it removed and biopsied as well. I hope it turns out that's it's nothing serious.
I know it's easier said than done, try not to worry.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I just dropped Duke off for his annual Morris Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study physical. That's quite a mouthful! Anyway, I tend to be a worrier when it comes to Duke. Duke has had a small mass removed a year ago and it was benign. He has another one, but I was trying not to be the panicky mom so I haven't been running him to the vet every other week about this, but mentioned it this morning that it seemed to have gotten bigger since it was last measured. She measured it and it's doubled in size since November. She thinks it needs to be removed because it's close to his spine and growing fast. Now I'm very worried :-(


Try not to worry, I know it's easy to say. I will pray for Duke. Are you having it removed? I would, to be on safe side.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Try not to worry, I know it's easy to say. I will pray for Duke. Are you having it removed? I would, to be on safe side.


His vet is going to aspirate it today and let me know what's in there. If it's blood, we'll have to schedule surgery very quickly. If it's more fatty, she's less worried. Regardless, it's close to his spine and her first instinct is it needs to come out very soon. She's not one to push for surgery fast. With his last mass, we waited almost a year and monitored it. It wasn't growing very fast. I'll know more later today.


----------



## jennretz

There were some cells that the vet wasn't sure what they are when she aspirated it. When I pressed her, she said her first thought is a benign adenoma (?sp) and she wants to rule out Adrenal Sarcoma...I'm going to schedule the surgery as soon as I can.


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> There were some cells that the vet wasn't sure what they are when she aspirated it. When I pressed her, she said her first thought is a benign adenoma (?sp) and she wants to rule out Adrenal Sarcoma...I'm going to schedule the surgery as soon as I can.


Poor Duke! And poor you. My fingers are crossed that's it nothing and that it all comes out with no problem.


----------



## jennretz

Surgery scheduled for feb 22nd


----------



## macdougallph1

Poor Duke and poor Mama! Sending positive thoughts that all will be fine!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Fingers, toes and everything in between crossed for Duke's op. I know it's useless to say so, but try not to worry yet.


----------



## Ginams

Thinking good thoughts for you guys! The waiting is never easy.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Hopefully it's nothing to be concerned about. Good thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## tikiandme

I hope Duke's surgery goes well and whatever they find is benign and easily taken care of. Try not to worry too much (easy to say, hard to do).


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Surgery scheduled for feb 22nd


Praying for Duke and you.


----------



## DJdogman

Oh no Jenn, I'm so sorry, you haven't had an easy time with your boys at all. Duke is very young isn't he, 3 or 4? Surely his youth will stand to him. I'm sure you'll be very worried during this wait, but everything will be perfectly normal for Duke so I hope you can put it to the back of your mind for a while. Sending you thoughts x


----------



## jennretz

DJdogman said:


> Oh no Jenn, I'm so sorry, you haven't had an easy time with your boys at all. Duke is very young isn't he, 3 or 4? Surely his youth will stand to him. I'm sure you'll be very worried during this wait, but everything will be perfectly normal for Duke so I hope you can put it to the back of your mind for a while. Sending you thoughts x


I'm very hopeful this one is benign like his first mass. Duke's 3 1/2 so he's young. He turns 4 in May. I'm just trying to stay positive and not let my mind go to the really worried place. That was hard at 3am this morning, but I'm going to try my best!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Holding good thoughts for Duke and you!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Is Duke's surgery going to be at Arboretum View?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Duke. 

It's hard not to worry.


----------



## KathyL

Jenn, I just saw the post about Duke's surgery. Poor Duke and you. I'm glad you noticed this and are having it removed. I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks everyone. I've arranged to work from home on the 22nd and 23rd. If Duke is having a rough time, I'll take 23rd off.

Karen - he's going to have his surgery in St Charles with the same vet who removed his first one last year. Last year, I met with a surgeon at VCA Arboretum and he told me that St Charles is perfectly capable of doing this type of surgery and about half the cost. I'm keeping the mindset that this will be benign like his first one and he's just going to be prone to getting these bumps/lumps/masses...whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks everyone. I've arranged to work from home on the 22nd and 23rd. If Duke is having a rough time, I'll take 23rd off.
> 
> Karen - he's going to have his surgery in St Charles with the same vet who removed his first one last year. Last year, I met with a surgeon at VCA Arboretum and he told me that St Charles is perfectly capable of doing this type of surgery and about half the cost. I'm keeping the mindset that this will be benign like his first one and he's just going to be prone to getting these bumps/lumps/masses...whatever you want to call them.


Sounds good and I'm glad you two won't have to travel far. I am holding GOOD and POSITIVE thoughts for Duke!!


----------



## goldy1

Poor Duke (and you for the worry!). I agree that some just seem to be prone to lumps, bumps, cysts, etc. Chance is one of those. He has had to have some removed. The surgery has always gone well. 

I think your outlook is perfect - not letting your mind go and staying positive. You and Duke will both benefit from a positive outlook.
It will be out before you know it and this too will be in the rear view mirror. 

Sending prayers and more positive thoughts for everything to go well with the surgery.


----------



## jennretz

Duke's enjoying the fire


----------



## 4goldengirls

That's a nice photo it's warm and serene.


----------



## Panama Rob

Sending thoughts and prayers and positive vibes to you and Duke.


----------



## Harleysmum

Lots of positive thoughts from me to you and gorgeous Duke. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful picture of Duke and your fireplace.
Both of them look so cozy. I love our fireplace!


----------



## jennretz

I didn't realize the bond you can have with a pet until Dukers! 







with my stepdaughter 







with Charlie


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Love the pic of you and Duke! Yes, we sure do form strong bonds with our dogs!

I am praying for Duke. I remember his surgery is for Monday right??

Tucker occasionally throws up bile in the A.M., it's always in the A.M. I googled about this and found something about feeding your dog smaller more frequent meals. I have been suspecting that Tucker is eating too early, and then has the empty stomach all night, which is causing his stomach to be upset. I've started feeding them at 6 A.M., 3 P.M. and 7 P.M. a cup each time and for the past 3 days Tucker hasn't thrown up. I did mention this to the vet when we saw him on Thursday, and he said this may definitely help.

http://www.petmd.com/blogs/nutritionnuggets/dr-coates/2014/june/feeding-dog-vomits-every-day-31825#


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your handsome boys, these boys are very special. 

Enjoy your weekend, try not to worry, prayers Duke's surgery goes well and the results are good.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for the well wishes

That picture of Duke is with my stepdaughter....i wish i still looked that young


----------



## tikiandme

I hope Duke's surgery goes well. I will be keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## KathyL

A cute picture of Duke and your stepdaughter. It looks like he adores her and she him. I don't know how people can have dogs and not form a bond. Nothing could ever come between me and my dogs -- not a million dollars.

And I'll be thinking of you two Monday.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for the support everyone. Duke's surgery is Monday. I should have results back by Friday. I'm trying to just enjoy the weekend and not get too worried. I spoke to his vet on Friday and she said it's a pretty straight forward surgery. I'm alone with the boys Monday night bc my husband has a work event. Hope that everything goes ok...


----------



## NewfieMom

Oh, Jenn! I just caught up with this thread. I am so sorry that you are going through this with Duke (whom you know I adore). Like everyone else, I hope and pray that the lump is benign and will be removed without incident like the first one. I am so sorry for your worry and the pain Duke will have from surgery, however. I know that he is a trooper, though.

I loved the photo of your stepdaughter with Duke. It has always been clear that she loves him. (I also love your wood floors.)

I hope to be on-line more, but I may get thrown off if home renovations here knock my upstairs computer (the main one) off-line. If I lose contact, when I get back on-line I will check on Duke. I'm sending lots of love.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

The picture of your stepdaughter and Duke is beautiful. 
Everything will go well for Duke-I've been praying.
Can Duke come home right after the surgery?
You will do fine while your Hubby is at his event. Duke will probably just want to sleep!


----------



## jennretz

I'm curled up with Duke dreading tomorrow. I love my boy and hate putting him through surgery. It's the right thing to do, but I hate putting him through it.


----------



## jennretz

All ready for bed snuggled with his ball...


----------



## OutWest

Hope tomorrow is simple and easy. 

Duke--you get all better, you hear? Bella and Ticker are sending get well licks and wags to you.


----------



## SandyK

I will be thinking of you and Duke tomorrow and will watch for update.


----------



## NewfieMom

I hope all is smooth sailing, Jenn. Please keep us updated!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## Harleysmum

All paws crossed here.


----------



## Annie23

Sending hugs and good wishes!


----------



## wdadswell

Prayers and positive thoughts for Duke's surgery.


----------



## swishywagga

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and Duke. Sending over positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Praying for Duke today! All will turn out o.k.


----------



## KathyL

I woke up thinking about you guys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thinking of you and Duke, sending positive thoughts your way today.


----------



## jennretz

I just dropped Duke off and almost started crying when he gave me the saddest look. There are two dogs getting chemo before his surgery, but he's the only surgery today. They'll call me when they are ready to start.


----------



## jennretz

Duke's surgery went fine and I can pick him up after 3:00. They found a bump/wart under his tongue and are sending that for biopsy as well. His vet said she wasn't too worried about it as it was very superficial and looked like it could have been caused by a viral infection or injury. I'll have biopsy results back by Friday. So now I wait. I just want to get him home and take care of him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Duke's surgery went well, sure he'll be glad to see you and to get back home. Hope his results are good.


----------



## NewfieMom

I am so glad that things are looking good! I will rest easy, when you rest easy. 

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Monkey&Marshall

Man, I posted a ton about obstructions before I read the entire thread. I am so glad to hear that Duke is doing better!!!


----------



## Pilgrim123

That's good news that the surgery went well. We'll all be waiting here with you to see what the biopsies say. Hope his recovery goes well, too.


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> Duke's surgery went fine and I can pick him up after 3:00. They found a bump/wart under his tongue and are sending that for biopsy as well. His vet said she wasn't too worried about it as it was very superficial and looked like it could have been caused by a viral infection or injury. I'll have biopsy results back by Friday. So now I wait. I just want to get him home and take care of him.


Fingers crossed :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing that tests results give all good news. Hugs to you and Duke.


----------



## wdadswell

So glad the surgery went well! Give Duke an extra hug and kiss from me!


----------



## 4goldengirls

Glad to hear surgery went well and hoping for good news.


----------



## KathyL

Oh good! I'm glad he had his surgery early so that you can pick him up early and get him home. A big hug for Duke.


----------



## jennretz

This forum is so supportive! Thank you everyone. Duke is home and incision is bigger than I thought.

WARNING - picture below of incision


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oww, poor Duke!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> This forum is so supportive! Thank you everyone. Duke is home and incision is bigger than I thought.
> 
> WARNING - picture below of incision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 619290


So Glad that Duke is home. Hopefully both of you will get a good night's sleep!


----------



## NewfieMom

Poor, poor baby! I hope that the doctor gave him pain meds so that he can sleep well. I also hope that his tummy will tolerate treats, because I am sure that you would love to give him some comfort with some of them!!! More reports in the morning, please, Jenn!

Hugs,
Griffin's Mom


----------



## macdougallph1

Poor guy! Hope he can get some rest tonight and sending positive thoughts for good healing!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Duke's surgery went well and he is home with you. Positive thoughts for good results!!! Extra hugs and belly rubs being sent for Duke!!


----------



## NewfieMom

I am hoping Duke (and you) had a good night.

Hugs,
Deb :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum

Hoping all went well with Duke overnight.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi Jenn,
I'm glad to read surgery went well. Now you just spoil Duke rotten while you wait for those results. Totally focusing positive throughts your direction.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad Duke is home, please pass on a gentle hug from me.


----------



## jennretz

Duke had a restful night. I kept waking up and checking on him though....


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Duke had a restful night. I kept waking up and checking on him though....


So glad that Duke had a restful night. Are you off today, so you can catch up on sleep. What was the surgery for, again?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> So glad that Duke had a restful night. Are you off today, so you can catch up on sleep. What was the surgery for, again?



I am off today. Duke had a bump removed and dental. When they were doing dental they found another bump under his tongue. I didn't know about that one until they told me.

He's feeling much peppier today.


----------



## jennretz

Dukers taking a nap . Somehow he got the big sofa while I have the loveseat...


----------



## tikiandme

Glad the surgery went well. Hoping for benign results. I know waiting for results is the worst...


----------



## jennretz

We went for a stroll today and Duke was ready to keep going...

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10207164805472627


----------



## KathyL

I love it the video!! And he has those eyes that make you melt. Last night I was wondering about him being able to wear a collar with the incision so close to his neck. He looks good, it's amazing how resilient they are.


----------



## jennretz

KathyL said:


> I love it the video!! And he has those eyes that make you melt. Last night I was wondering about him being able to wear a collar with the incision so close to his neck. He looks good, it's amazing how resilient they are.


The location of the incision is a bit of a challenge. He can't wear his martingale collar because it will rub on the stitches. His harness hits just right and sits below the incision site. He just amazes me. He would have kept walking, but we had gone 2 1/2 miles and that was probably too far today. When he wants to keep going he'll grab the leash or try to jump on me. I was trying to keep him from doing all of that. At least Charlie is at daycare so I don't need to worry about keeping them from wrestling today LOL.


----------



## 2golddogs

I missed seeing that Duke was having surgery. I am so relieved it went well and he looks wonderful! Praying for good lab results.


----------



## jennretz

Duke has managed to scratch himself and bleed around the stitches. They look like they are still holding. He now has socks on his back feet because it is so hard to cover the area where the stitches are. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad to hear his surgery went well, hope his results are good. 
Is he on any pain meds-maybe that will help relax him so he won't bother the incision.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Glad to hear his surgery went well, hope his results are good.
> Is he on any pain meds-maybe that will help relax him so he won't bother the incision.


He's on Rimadyl (?sp) 2xday. I think it was easier last night because he was still out of it. Now he's starting to pay attention to the stitches. I called ER Vet and they said if the stitches look they are holding to put pressure on it and suggested the socks. If the bleeding gets worse I need to take him in for them to look at it.


----------



## KathyL

I wondered about him being able to scratch there. That's a common itch area even without the stitches, so he might have been trying to scratch his ears and came down on the incision. And you can't put an e-collar on him either. I wonder if an inflatable collar would work. Poor Duke.


----------



## jennretz

Right now he's in his Halloween outfit which covers it the best. I had removed it earlier because I thought he was getting hot.


----------



## goldy1

So glad Duke's surgery went well. Always a relief to have them home again. The recovery sounds like it is a challenge. I think the stitches can be annoying so it's natural for them to scratch. You wish you could explain and he would understand. Its so hard!
I too am praying for good lab results.


----------



## NewfieMom

Thank you for the updates, Jenn. I hope you get more sleep tonight!

Deb


----------



## SandyK

Hopefully the socks and his Halloween outfit help protect stitches. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Great thinking about the Halloween costume. Is Duke able to wear any kind of cone, either hard or soft? I know my dogs would not leave an incision alone and Tucker used to lick and scratch it mainly overnight!


----------



## jennretz

I think the Halloween costumes are helping. He can't do a cone because of the location - won't protect it at all. I dropped him off at daycare this morning and he was so excited to be there. He didn't realize he wasn't going to play with the other dogs. He'll be in a dog run there until the stitches come out next week. Everybody thought his Halloween outfit with skull and crossbones was a hoot! They'll take him for walks throughout the day and check to make sure he's not getting to the stitches. I've left his booties just in case.


----------



## Jud

jennretz said:


> He's on Rimadyl (?sp) 2xday. I think it was easier last night because he was still out of it. Now he's starting to pay attention to the stitches. I called ER Vet and they said if the stitches look they are holding to put pressure on it and suggested the socks. If the bleeding gets worse I need to take him in for them to look at it.




I am so glad that he is home and back in your loving hands!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennretz

I do love him so much. I didn't realize how much he was going to steal my heart. I guess before I got him I never stopped to think about the bond that would develop. I knew I would care for him, but I just never expected this deep bonding love. I told my husband that I was just as worried about Duke going in for surgery as when my husband had his surgery. That's not to diminish the love I have for my husband, but rather to show how equally I love Duke. I am hoping and praying for good biopsy results on Friday. Right now, I can't let myself think of anything but.


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> I think the Halloween costumes are helping. He can't do a cone because of the location - won't protect it at all. I dropped him off at daycare this morning and he was so excited to be there. He didn't realize he wasn't going to play with the other dogs. He'll be in a dog run there until the stitches come out next week. Everybody thought his Halloween outfit with skull and crossbones was a hoot! They'll take him for walks throughout the day and check to make sure he's not getting to the stitches. I've left his booties just in case.


I think we need pix of Duke in his costume. :

I haven't read the other comments, but another idea for him might be an oversized t shirt that is snugged up at the neck and tied at the waist. 

So glad surgery went well and he's back at daycare.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> I do love him so much. I didn't realize how much he was going to steal my heart. I guess before I got him I never stopped to think about the bond that would develop. I knew I would care for him, but I just never expected this deep bonding love. I told my husband that I was just as worried about Duke going in for surgery as when my husband had his surgery. That's not to diminish the love I have for my husband, but rather to show how equally I love Duke.


I know exactly what you mean. I also know why he stole your heart. 

Deb :wavey:


----------



## jennretz

Here's a pic of Duke from our walk yesterday...he was "rad to the bone". Lol


----------



## Tennyson

jennretz said:


> We went for a stroll today and Duke was ready to keep going...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10207164805472627


 Duke is really a handsome boy and he knows it. Just look at him swinging his backside with his threads on.
So glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke is such a beauty, Jenn!!


----------



## NewfieMom

Yes, he does have a nice rear end. My daughter prefers Griffin's to that of any other dog, however. Newfies are known for their generous backsides. She insists he would be a hit, "in the clubs".

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

More of his outfits...


----------



## sophieanne

Jenn,
What an adorable baby  How did he do at doggy daycare?
Nothing worse than going and not being allowed to play. Hopefully he will heal quickly


----------



## KathyL

He looks tired --I bet he didn't get a lot of sleep at daycare.


----------



## jennretz

He's actually depressed that I'm making him wear these outfits. Right now he's running around the house with my boot. They said he was good at daycare. He got a couple of small walks, but was a little mopey. He's been getting into trouble since he got home


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

How is Duke feeling today, Jenn?


----------



## jennretz

Very peppy! He's now trying to get Charlie to play with him....


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad to hear that Duke is feeling better!.


----------



## NewfieMom

Peppy is good!


----------



## jennretz

I think the next few days are going to be hardest until he gets his stitches out. He's going to have a lot of pent up energy even with walks and will want to play. He initiated a wrestling match last night with Charlie and I had to pull Charlie away. Poor guy was the only one with a leash on and was wondering why "he" was getting into trouble when Duke started it! LOL.


----------



## Karen519

*I relate*



jennretz said:


> I think the next few days are going to be hardest until he gets his stitches out. He's going to have a lot of pent up energy even with walks and will want to play. He initiated a wrestling match last night with Charlie and I had to pull Charlie away. Poor guy was the only one with a leash on and was wondering why "he" was getting into trouble when Duke started it! LOL.


I relate, Jenn. You did the right thing. When do his stitches come out?


----------



## jennretz

I've made the appointment to get Duke's stitches out next Wednesday. He'll be very happy to be able to play again. This morning before I had to get up for work, he was so snugly. It was so sweet. I have to make sure that Charlie gets attention as well. Duke's been getting most of my attention and poor Charlie was asking for some extra attention this morning. He's been such a good boy; I think he knows that Duke is recovering. Although, when Duke initiated play last night he was more than willing to play back!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I've made the appointment to get Duke's stitches out next Wednesday. He'll be very happy to be able to play again. This morning before I had to get up for work, he was so snugly. It was so sweet. I have to make sure that Charlie gets attention as well. Duke's been getting most of my attention and poor Charlie was asking for some extra attention this morning. He's been such a good boy; I think he knows that Duke is recovering. Although, when Duke initiated play last night he was more than willing to play back!


I know, it's so hard to give them equal attention. You are a GOOD MOM!


----------



## Harleysmum

Glad to hear that he is recovering well.


----------



## KathyL

It sounds like Duke's incision is healing well which is good. Poor Charlie, I bet he does sense that he's playing second fiddle this week.


----------



## jennretz

We have good news!  The vet called tonight. He has a benign follicle tumor (trichoepithelioma) and the cure is surgical removal of the tumor. A little more concerning to the vet was the lesion under the tongue. She referred to it as a reactive proliferation on the gingiva. It was under his tongue and she said it's from a chronic irritation under the tongue. We discussed it could be the antlers he chews, but I forgot to ask if his allergy drops could do that as they are administered under the tongue. I'll call tomorrow to follow up on that. Regardless, it's gone now and not cancer. I'm so happy. Maybe I'll be able to sleep tonight


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woohoo! That's great news!


----------



## SandyK

Awesome news!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Yay! That's great news!


----------



## Harleysmum

Such good news Jenn and you will sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## swishywagga

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> We have good news!  The vet called tonight. He has a benign follicle tumor (trichoepithelioma) and the cure is surgical removal of the tumor. A little more concerning to the vet was the lesion under the tongue. She referred to it as a reactive proliferation on the gingiva. It was under his tongue and she said it's from a chronic irritation under the tongue. We discussed it could be the antlers he chews, but I forgot to ask if his allergy drops could do that as they are administered under the tongue. I'll call tomorrow to follow up on that. Regardless, it's gone now and not cancer. I'm so happy. Maybe I'll be able to sleep tonight


So happy for Duke and you for the good news!! I would ask about the antlers and allergy drops, as it makes sense to me, that they might cause aggravation under the tongue.


----------



## jennretz

How is Harley doing Harleysmum? I always love seeing updates on him and hope he is none the worse for wear after his encounter with rat poison.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi Jenn,
So many of us have been waiting to hear the wonderful news about Duke. I know I too am going to sleep a lot better tonight . Give those 2 babies of yours a big hug!!!!


----------



## jennretz

Duke is in a very playful mood today. I think a LONG walk will be in order. Wednesday can't get here soon enough. His stitches are healing nicely


----------



## jennretz




----------



## Karen519

*Adorable*

He looks SO ADORABLE!


----------



## Annie23

Yayyy! What a relief! Hugs from Whiskey and his family (-:


----------



## jennretz

Duke had a rougher afternoon yesterday; seemed like he was uncomfortable and/or nauseous; he kept wanting to go outside to eat grass. I gave him a couple of pepcid, but he was really burpy. It was his first day off the pain meds and in the two minutes I turned my back he caused his stitches to bleed. I was able to get it to stop, but am taking him in for a recheck this morning just to make sure he's ok. His appetite is good this morning and he seems playful, so fingers crossed I'm just being overly cautious.


----------



## jennretz

Duke did manage to get a stitch undone yesterday, but vet didn't want to mess with it so soon to getting stitches out. There's no sign of infection and everything is healing as it should. She thinks his stomach is upset and prescribed cerenia for the next couple of days. Said it's not uncommon after surgery and pain meds for their stomachs to get upset; especially when Duke is known for having a sensitive stomach. Fingers crossed for a non-eventful remainder of his recovery.


----------



## goldy1

Poor Duke. It's rough to add nausea to the mix. I hope he feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Harleysmum

jennretz said:


> How is Harley doing Harleysmum? I always love seeing updates on him and hope he is none the worse for wear after his encounter with rat poison.


He is fine Jenn. Honestly this was a totally different experience from the Bravecto saga. He never looked sick with the rat poison and I suppose that is the scary part. If DH had not seen him eat it we would never have known. He has to take the Vitamin K tablets (for blood clotting) for a whole month, then the vet will do a blood test and see if his blood is clotting properly. If so we will stop the meds but if not we will have to continue. Interesting that Duke goes through phases of eating grass. Harley is the same, eats like a sheep about once a month. I wonder if it is the full moon LOL. Thanks for asking about him.


----------



## DJdogman

Oh poor Duke, so glad to read it was benign, what a relief for you. I'm sure his poor sensitive stomach is having an awful time, but all for the greater good hopefully X


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Jenn: Glad there was no infection from the open stitch! I know recently when Tucker was on Carprofen (Rimadyl) pain pills for his split nail and he threw up twice. After three days on them, we decided to stop them. 
https://www.petcarerx.com/medicatio...rprofen-for-dogs-with-arthritis/1065?page=all


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so glad the growth was benign!


----------



## jennretz

Duke got his stitches out today and he's enjoying a few hours at daycare. We'll let him go for limited hours this week, and then next week back to normal  He was very happy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Duke has his stitches out and he's enjoying himself at daycare.


----------



## jennretz

I know I'm being a worry wart, but am wondering if Duke's incision looks ok after daycare. He lost part of a scab, but it looks raw to me.

What do you guys think?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

It's hard to tell from the picture, but it doesn't look like it has really healed. And is that a stitch I see about a third of the way over from the left?


----------



## jennretz

No stitches left, but i think daycare roughed it up. I think i will have them kennel him a couple more days. I only had him go a couple of hours...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KathyL

It looks a little tender to me. It might be a good idea to keep the shirt on him for another week or so. Once the fur begins to grow in it's going to itch him too.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Can you send the pic to the vet to look at, via text or email?
I would keep him quiet at daycare and the shirt is probably good idea


----------



## jennretz

It's looking better tonight but I think I'll pull him from daycare for tomorrow at least and probably Friday. And I'll keep his outfits on him. Better safe than sorry even though he wants to play so bad :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Yes, better safe than sorry. 
My girl Kaya, just had lump removal surgery (x2) and my vet told me, 7 to 14 days for the skin edges to seal completely, and another 2 to 4 weeks for the skin to heal completely. It may depend on the location of the surgery site, hers were on the rib cage and under front leg (armpit) but, it can take quite a while for the healing to be complete on the inside.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It's looking better tonight but I think I'll pull him from daycare for tomorrow at least and probably Friday. And I'll keep his outfits on him. Better safe than sorry even though he wants to play so bad :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## jennretz

It looks much better today, but he'll be in a run today. He does get a bath today and they will be extra careful around the incision site. I asked vet tech yesterday if it was ok to bath him and she said yes. He has that smell they get after surgery...

I'll probably have him put in the run tomorrow and by Monday (depending on how it looks) put him back in daycare for half days and rest the remainder of the day. I think he still is getting tired more quickly.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It looks much better today, but he'll be in a run today. He does get a bath today and they will be extra careful around the incision site. I asked vet tech yesterday if it was ok to bath him and she said yes. He has that smell they get after surgery...
> 
> I'll probably have him put in the run tomorrow and by Monday (depending on how it looks) put him back in daycare for half days and rest the remainder of the day. I think he still is getting tired more quickly.


Sounds like a good plan. I know it's better to be safe than sorry. I remember way back when we had our dog spayed, they said she couldn't have a bath for 7-10 days, but if the vet tech said so, it's o.k.!!


----------



## Charliethree

Good to hear it is looking better today, it is such a worry! A few extra measures to ensure he has the time to heal properly, will be worth it long run!


----------



## jennretz

It's actually been 11 days today believe it or not....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!*

Wow!! I didn't realize it's been 11 days!


----------



## jennretz

Duke's neck was looking so much better this morning I decided to let him and Charlie play together and I had taken his outfit off so it wouldn't get muddy. Bad decision :-( I wasn't thinking of how they like to wrestle and that area is where Charlie grabs Duke and wrestles him. Duke's neck started bleeding before I could get them apart. It's not bleeding profusely and it's already stopped with pressure. I've cleaned the area for him and his hoodie is back on. It's hard, because Duke wants to play and he's feeling better but that area is just not completely healed yet.


----------



## Charliethree

Oops! Hope everything will be okay. It is hard on them, they don't quite understand having their 'wings clipped', 'Why can't I play, I want to so bad?' for even a short time.

Hang in there!


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> Duke's neck was looking so much better this morning I decided to let him and Charlie play together and I had taken his outfit off so it wouldn't get muddy. Bad decision :-( I wasn't thinking of how they like to wrestle and that area is where Charlie grabs Duke and wrestles him. Duke's neck started bleeding before I could get them apart. It's not bleeding profusely and it's already stopped with pressure. I've cleaned the area for him and his hoodie is back on. It's hard, because Duke wants to play and he's feeling better but that area is just not completely healed yet.


I hope you're not beating yourself up. It's a mistake I would have made. It's good he's healing well and soon he will be able to play all he wants.


----------



## jennretz

I was beating myself up!!! I get too impatient some times. Duke is fine though and I'm going to have him kenneled at daycare tomorrow yet. His neck is looking so much better but I just don't want him to injure it and for it to get infected. I am too much of a worry wart!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> I was beating myself up!!! I get too impatient some times. Duke is fine though and I'm going to have him kenneled at daycare tomorrow yet. His neck is looking so much better but I just don't want him to injure it and for it to get infected. I am too much of a worry wart!


How is Duke doing? I am impatient, too!


----------



## jennretz

I let him back into daycare yesterday and he did fine for a bit. And then he completely scratched it up and caused it to bleed. I got a call at work about what they wanted me to do. It was the first day I had let him back in daycare since last week's misjudgment and it was really looking healed with just a few scabs. I am not letting him into daycare until next Monday. It's looking better but I have discovered I am a horrible judge on whether it's healed or not. They did clean it up and it does look closed. I just want all the scabs gone. He is going nuts! Tonight he grabbed the towel I use to wipe their feet and preceded to run zoomies everywhere in the house while growling at the towel! LOL. I wish I had recorded it. He was very happy 

I head out of town on Saturday - Wednesday for a work conference. I have to trust that Steve will watch him. He was actually really upset at daycare yesterday for not watching Duke closely enough, but at the end of the day the decision to put him back in daycare was mine. I will be so happy when he's completely healed.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> I let him back into daycare yesterday and he did fine for a bit. And then he completely scratched it up and caused it to bleed. I got a call at work about what they wanted me to do. It was the first day I had let him back in daycare since last week's misjudgment and it was really looking healed with just a few scabs. I am not letting him into daycare until next Monday. It's looking better but I have discovered I am a horrible judge on whether it's healed or not. They did clean it up and it does look closed. I just want all the scabs gone. He is going nuts! Tonight he grabbed the towel I use to wipe their feet and preceded to run zoomies everywhere in the house while growling at the towel! LOL. I wish I had recorded it. He was very happy
> 
> I head out of town on Saturday - Wednesday for a work conference. I have to trust that Steve will watch him. He was actually really upset at daycare yesterday for not watching Duke closely enough, but at the end of the day the decision to put him back in daycare was mine. I will be so happy when he's completely healed.


Sorry to hear about Duke. Can you leave him out of daycare until you return?


----------



## rylee_thegolden

Hello! Praying for a quick recovery for Duke without surgery as sometimes it does complicate things, but also times is very necessary. It does sound like Duke got into something that could be blocking his stomach/intestines. Have they tried doing an ultrasound?


----------



## jennretz

rylee_thegolden said:


> Hello! Praying for a quick recovery for Duke without surgery as sometimes it does complicate things, but also times is very necessary. It does sound like Duke got into something that could be blocking his stomach/intestines. Have they tried doing an ultrasound?


I should have started a new thread, but actually had added to an older thread. The original post ended up being Duke was eating moldy bark on some tree stumps that had been left in my yard when we had a maple tree taken down.


----------



## jennretz

Karen - Duke is being kenneled at daycare. I'm going to have to trust Steve to use his judgement on whether the incision is cleared up enough by Monday. I've said no daycare until Monday. It really should be healed by then I would think. That will be 3 weeks...fingers crossed


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - Duke is being kenneled at daycare. I'm going to have to trust Steve to use his judgement on whether the incision is cleared up enough by Monday. I've said no daycare until Monday. It really should be healed by then I would think. That will be 3 weeks...fingers crossed


Jenn: Forgot Duke was being kenneled.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

How is Duke doing, Jenn?


----------



## jennretz

I hear he's been doing really well  I've been in Dallas since Saturday for work. My step-daughter sent a picture this morning and he looked good. He went to daycare yesterday and the incision site is healed. My husband said Duke came home tired and content  I can't wait to get home tomorrow to give him a hug!


----------



## jennretz

Dukers is doing better  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read Duke is doing better!! I bet you were happy to get home!!


----------



## goldy1

Getting a good report and seeing it for yourself is such a relief when you are away. It will be so good so get back to Duke. Happy for the good news that Duke is healing.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I hear he's been doing really well  I've been in Dallas since Saturday for work. My step-daughter sent a picture this morning and he looked good. He went to daycare yesterday and the incision site is healed. My husband said Duke came home tired and content  I can't wait to get home tomorrow to give him a hug!


That picture of Duke must have lifted your spirits!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke and Charlie*

How are Duke and Charlie doing?


----------



## jennretz

Both are on the mend from the latest round of stomach upset; Duke from eating goose poo and Charlie from eating something (probably Duke poo). Duke just finished his metronidazole and Charlie just started his. The poop eating is happening on my husband 's watch and he is not stepping up to make sure it doesn't happen. I don't know what to do bc my husband just won't take me seriously on this. I'm getting upset bc It doesn't matter what steps I take when my husband lets it go....I'm just really frustrated right now . He's not going to change and I can't get home any earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Hi Jenn,
I hear your frustration. It won't help with Duke but with Charlie I've read that if you put a tiny bit of pineapple in Duke's food, it will make poop eating extremely unappealing to Charlie. Dog's do not like the taste of pineapple output.


----------



## jennretz

sophieanne said:


> Hi Jenn,
> I hear your frustration. It won't help with Duke but with Charlie I've read that if you put a tiny bit of pineapple in Duke's food, it will make poop eating extremely unappealing to Charlie. Dog's do not like the taste of pineapple output.




I wish I could but Duke has pretty restricted diet due to his food allergies....


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Both are on the mend from the latest round of stomach upset; Duke from eating goose poo and Charlie from eating something (probably Duke poo). Duke just finished his metronidazole and Charlie just started his. The poop eating is happening on my husband 's watch and he is not stepping up to make sure it doesn't happen. I don't know what to do bc my husband just won't take me seriously on this. I'm getting upset bc It doesn't matter what steps I take when my husband lets it go....I'm just really frustrated right now . He's not going to change and I can't get home any earlier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know how frustrated you must be, but you are right, we have no control.


----------

